# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [HCM] Giải tán một số dụng cụ, gom lúa cho dự án

## ppgas

Xin chào các bác,
Trong quá trình đi lùng hàng bãi, ham hố mua nhiều món quá, giờ dư dùng mà dự án chính thì đang thiếu ngân sách, giờ đăng lên đây bán lại gom xèng để hoàn thành dự án đang dang dở. Hàng em mua bãi về, nối dây điện, chạy thử ngon lành rồi nhé. Giá thì hữu nghị mong các bác ủng hộ. 
Giờ thì tổng quan những món đã chụp hình, còn lại sẽ úp tiếp sau.
Do đặc thù công việc, cũng là lý do tế nhị nên thông tin cá nhân em xin gửi PM cho anh em quan tâm.
Hôm nay chưa kịp báo giá cho từng món, tuy nhiên sẽ PM trả lời nếu các bác cần.







Mitutoyo high gauge 550k 



Khoan bàn min Proxxon nguyên zin - 1150k


Black & decker, nguyên zin, chạy êm - 250k


Nguyên set origin Makita, còn nguyên zin, chạy êm 950k



Máy mài khuôn Proxxon, còn khá mới, cực êm - 350k


Khoan mini Proxxon - 200k


3 driver ud2115b - 350k  + 2 step motor UPH268A - 150K

Chưa tính phí ship nhé.
Tạm thời vậy nhé, rảnh em úp đợt 2.
Xin cảm ơn.
Vui lòng nhắn tin trong giờ hành chính.
Em ở tphcm nhé.

----------


## CKD

Bác PPGAS ở HCM mà ở chổ nào nhỉ?
Mọi chức năng đo đạt vẫn Ok hết chứ bạn? Chiều cao tối đa là bi nhiêu?
Nếu đảm bảo chức năng đo đạt thì mình tạm đặt gạch nhé.. do đang ở CT nên không ghé lấy được.

----------


## ppgas

Wa, bác CKD cũng thức khuya nhỉ! 
Quận 7 bác ạh.
Bác đang hỏi cái mitutoyo height gauge? Do không biết hết cách sử dụng nên không xác nhận vơí bác được. Theo em thấy thì mọi thứ ngon lành. Tuy nhiên em sẽ giữ chờ bác hết chủ nhật tuần này. Ok?

----------


## Bias

bác có PM .  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> bác có PM .


Đã trả lời bác. Cám ơn  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

Có con máy mài nào chơi đc gỗ nhựa nhôm không bác, e về làm con spindle, em dùng amater thui ạ

----------


## ngthha

Mình đang quan tâm mấy cái khoan, bạn cho mình biết thông tin cụ thể nhé.

----------


## anhxco

Cho e xin thông tin 2 em trên bác nhé, thêm con máy mài froxxon.

Thanks

----------


## solero

Có con nào dùng pin báo giá em với.

----------


## ít nói

kụ ckd mua mất cái thước rồi huhu thích quá cụ ko lấy thước thì để lại cho em . cụ ppgas để lại cho em cái mài khuông foxcon kia nhé. em về mod case vi tính .

----------


## Nam CNC

Tui gần nhà , để tui qua tui hốt, cấm cha nào hớt tay trên nhé.


Cho em cái số ĐT và địa chỉ .... em chơi hết hehehehe. Tui nói thiệt à.

----------


## mig21

e xí phần bộ driver + xi tep trước chứ không a Nam qua là không còn món nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Chào các bác,

Xin lỗi sáng giờ bận việc quá không kịp trả lời. 

Tình hình là có nhiều bác nhắn tin và pm quá em không biết đâu mà lần  :Smile: . em xin xác nhận trên đây luôn cho mọi người tiện theo dõi nhé:
1- CKD : gạch Mitutoyo height gauge đến hết chủ nhật
2- bác ở Bắc Giang: 3 driver UD2115B + 3 step, 1 khoan black & decker
3- Occutit: máy mài khuôn Proxxon

Em sẽ post cụ thể hơn các món còn lại luôn.
Cảm ơn anh em ủng hộ.

----------


## mig21

hic, e mới điện cho bác đặt gạch bộ driver, step, BOB vậy mà ... :Frown:

----------


## CKD

> Chào các bác,
> 
> Xin lỗi sáng giờ bận việc quá không kịp trả lời. 
> 
> Tình hình là có nhiều bác nhắn tin và pm quá em không biết đâu mà lần . em xin xác nhận trên đây luôn cho mọi người tiện theo dõi nhé:
> 1- CKD : gạch Mitutoyo height gauge đến hết chủ nhật
> 2- bác ở Bắc Giang: 3 driver UD2115B + 3 step, 1 khoan black & decker
> 3- Occutit: máy mài khuôn Proxxon
> 
> ...


Cho mình xin thêm 01 ngày nha bác PPGAS. Tối CN mình mới về tới SG thôi, sáng t2 thì phải đi lụm gạo, chiều tối T2 mình chạy qua bạn nhé  :Wink: .

----------


## ppgas

> hic, e mới điện cho bác đặt gạch bộ driver, step, BOB vậy mà ...


Bác đừng giận, một cuộc gọi cho Thắng writewin (Da Nang) là bác có ngay.
Writewin, giúp dùm mình cái nhé.

----------


## ppgas

> Cho mình xin thêm 01 ngày nha bác PPGAS. Tối CN mình mới về tới SG thôi, sáng t2 thì phải đi lụm gạo, chiều tối T2 mình chạy qua bạn nhé .


Ok bác CKD. bác có thêm đến hết thứ 3 tuần sau, em giữ hàng. cảm ơn bác ủng hộ.

----------


## ppgas

> Có con máy mài nào chơi đc gỗ nhựa nhôm không bác, e về làm con spindle, em dùng amater thui ạ


Có con router makita nội nhật 380w chắc vừa ý bác. Xíu mình post lên luôn bác xem thử nhé.

----------


## solero

Con này chạy điện nhiêu Volts vậy bác? Hàng xịn hay fake china? báo giá em với.

----------


## ppgas

> Con này chạy điện nhiêu Volts vậy bác? Hàng xịn hay fake china? báo giá em với.


Đúng là nhà nghề có khác  :Smile: . con đó hàng xịn, mua mới Bosch Malaysia 220V, để dùng bác ah. cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm.

----------


## ppgas

> Mình đang quan tâm mấy cái khoan, bạn cho mình biết thông tin cụ thể nhé.


Bác ngthha chịu khó đợi tí nhé, post lâu quá. Mạng chập chờn. cảm ơn bác.

----------


## romvang

Em đợi dài cổ rồi đây

----------


## ppgas

1. Máy mở vít Delvo 8130, 100v, hàng Nhật *- 200k*


2. Máy mở vít Hios M6500, 24VDC, hàng Nhật (dây 2 lõi) - *150k*


3. Máy cưa sắt, nhôm gỗ (đa năng) Hitachi, 100vAC, 235W, hàng Nhật - *350K*


4.Máy mài khuôn Talon 100vAC, 36W, hàn Nhật - *200K*


Sẽ úp tiếp, các bác ủng hộ nhé.

----------


## anhxco

> Có con router makita nội nhật 380w chắc vừa ý bác. Xíu mình post lên luôn bác xem thử nhé.


Dạ, bác cho em xin thêm ít thông tin, luôn tiện cho e cái giá nhé, coi như e gạch, hehe

----------


## ít nói

> Chào các bác,
> 
> Xin lỗi sáng giờ bận việc quá không kịp trả lời. 
> 
> Tình hình là có nhiều bác nhắn tin và pm quá em không biết đâu mà lần . em xin xác nhận trên đây luôn cho mọi người tiện theo dõi nhé:
> 1- CKD : gạch Mitutoyo height gauge đến hết chủ nhật
> 2- bác ở Bắc Giang: 3 driver UD2115B + 3 step, 1 khoan black & decker
> 3- Occutit: máy mài khuôn Proxxon
> 
> ...


em xí cái mài khuôn trước mà pác. pác ưu tiên quá .

----------


## solero

> Đúng là nhà nghề có khác . con đó hàng xịn, mua mới Bosch Malaysia 220V, để dùng bác ah. cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm.


Chả là em đang làm bộ sưu tập Bốt. Mà bác không bán thì đừng show lên nhé để ae mừng hụt à.

----------


## ppgas

5. Máy khoan Black & Decker 100vAC, Hàng Mỹ cho thị trường Nhật 200k


6. Máy mài chi tiết lõm Nitto Kohki (dây đai giấy nhám 10mm) 100vAC, hàng Nhật - *350K*



7. Máy mài góc mini Kosoku (lưỡi mài 70mm) địện 100v hàng Nhật - *350k*



Link tham khảo: http://www.kosoku.co.jp/eng_page/04mini-s/hsf-50.htm 

8. Máy phay có bàn truợt XY (200mm x 200mm) MAKITA 380W, 100vAC, hàng Nhật phay gỗ, nhôm ... giá 1700K





9. Máy phay Senko, 100V AC, 200W, hàng Nhật - *400K*




10. Máy mở vít Hios VZ-1510, 100vAC, hàng Nhật - 150k



Còn tiếp...

----------


## ppgas

> em xí cái mài khuôn trước mà pác. pác ưu tiên quá .


Bác thông cảm, occutit pm hồi sáng sớm.

----------


## emptyhb

> 5. Máy khoan Black & Decker 100vAC, Hàng Mỹ cho thị trường Nhật 200k
> 
> 
> 6. Máy mài chi tiết lõm Nitto Kohki (dây đai giấy nhám 10mm) 100vAC, hàng Nhật - *350K*
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Máy mài góc mini Kosoku (lưỡi mài 70mm) địện 100v hàng Nhật - *350k*
> 
> ...


Bạn PGAS cho mình đặt mục số 1, 2, 10 nhé. Lát mình liên hệ để xác nhận

----------


## ppgas

11. Máy mài khuôn maktec mt910, hàng mua chính hãng tại Vietnam cách đây 2 năm 220vAC, ít sử dụng, còn khá mới 550k
(chưa có hình thật nên muợn tạm internet.)


12, Gá cho máy mài góc (chuyển máy mài goc thành máy cắt) *không bán máy nhé* - 250k (bác CKD đặt gạch)


Mình sẽ ở nhà tiếp khách vào ngày mai (thay vì nhận gạch online) nên các bác có quan tâm, vui lòng PM hoặc tin nhắn, em báo địa chỉ quận 7 nhé.

----------


## anhxco

Bác ui, con số 8 không bán cái máy phay riêng à, mua cả bộ cũng đc nhưng mà giờ kinh phí hơi cạn, bác cân nhắc dùm e nha.
Con số 9 thì không rõ có phay đc nhôm k ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

ham hố thiệt, do chủ quan chẳng đăng kí định qua nhà hốt luôn, vậy mà nhiều cha hớt tay trên mình. Tối nay cho cha này uống nước đường gom hết hàng ngon.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật tình hình:
1- CKD : gạch Mitutoyo height gauge đến hết thứ ba, 
2- bác ở Bắc Giang: 3 driver UD2115B + 3 step, 1 khoan black & decker
3- Occutit: máy mài khuôn Proxxon
4- CKD: Nguyên set origin Makita, còn nguyên zin, chạy êm 950k
5- CKD: Gá cho máy mài góc 250k
6- emptyhb: (1). Máy mở vít Delvo 8130, 100v, hàng Nhật - 200k 
                 (2). Máy mở vít Hios M6500, 24VDC, hàng Nhật (dây 2 lõi) - 150k
                 (10). Máy mở vít Hios VZ-1510, 100vAC, hàng Nhật - 150k 

Các bác vui lòng xác nhận thời gian thanh toán và địa chỉ chuyển hàng nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## hunter_dt

Bác ơi, ship ra đến hà nội khoảng bao nhiêu tiền ạ

----------


## ppgas

> Bác ui, con số 8 không bán cái máy phay riêng à, mua cả bộ cũng đc nhưng mà giờ kinh phí hơi cạn, bác cân nhắc dùm e nha.
> Con số 9 thì không rõ có phay đc nhôm k ạ?


bác anhxco, tách ra cũng đuợc nhưng cái bàn chẳng biết để làm gì. giá mình cũng chẳng biết bán bao nhiêu cho vừa. 
Thật tình lúc truớc mình mua của 1 bác (quangnguyen) trên diễn đàn mình, 1tr700, cộng 250k xe ôm. Về lau chùi sạch sẽ, phơi khô 2 ngày, gắn lại bán lỗ 250k. cái này phay nhôm đuợc, còn mục số 9 gặp nhôm chắc nó rùng mình không dám cắn  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> ham hố thiệt, do chủ quan chẳng đăng kí định qua nhà hốt luôn, vậy mà nhiều cha hớt tay trên mình. Tối nay cho cha này uống nước đường gom hết hàng ngon.


Bác Nam CNC, có bác ghé ủng hộ là tui dui lắm rồi. mấy món đồ cỏ này bác thừa biết khó nhất là công săn lùng thôi. bác ở SG, các chủ bãi là bạn của bác... khó gì  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Bác ơi, ship ra đến hà nội khoảng bao nhiêu tiền ạ


 chuyển nguyên một em chân dài thì cứ 1cm = 2000 VND  :Smile: 
Bác ship món nào? mà thiệt tình mình không biết giá ship đâu. tí nữa bác Nam CNC sang chơi, mình hỏi luôn.

----------


## hunter_dt

> chuyển nguyên một em chân dài thì cứ 1cm = 2000 VND 
> Bác ship món nào? mà thiệt tình mình không biết giá ship đâu. tí nữa bác Nam CNC sang chơi, mình hỏi luôn.


Kết nhất 1 cái mở vít với cái máy mài khuôn Talon , nhưng mấy cái mở vít có bác lấy hết rồi còn đâu

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật tình hình:
1- CKD : gạch Mitutoyo height gauge đến hết thứ ba, 
2- bác ở Bắc Giang: 3 driver UD2115B + 3 step, 1 khoan black & decker
3- Occutit: máy mài khuôn Proxxon
4- CKD: Nguyên set origin Makita, còn nguyên zin, chạy êm 950k
5- CKD: Gá cho máy mài góc 250k
6- emptyhb: (1). Máy mở vít Delvo 8130, 100v, hàng Nhật - 200k 
(2). Máy mở vít Hios M6500, 24VDC, hàng Nhật (dây 2 lõi) - 150k
(10). Máy mở vít Hios VZ-1510, 100vAC, hàng Nhật - 150k 
7- romvang (4) Máy mài khuôn Talon 100vAC, 36W, hàn Nhật - 200K

Các bác vui lòng xác nhận thời gian thanh toán và địa chỉ chuyển hàng nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## emptyhb

Đã ck cho anh món 1,2,10,11

Anh nhận được xác nhận giúp em nhé. Thanks anh.

----------


## writewin

đi làm cả ngày nên miss cái gá máy mài tay rồi, lão DA này nhanh quá ^^ đúng món mình đang cần mới đau

@ anh Mig: mấy bộ driver đó ngoài này còn nhiều lắm, hôm nọ em vừa bán rẻ cho thầy giáo hiển 1tr 3 bộ, lúc đầu định cho mà thầy giáo cứ dúi tiền nên nhận luôn để chiều bao anh em đi nhậu, he he khi nào anh ra thì gọi em để em gọi ng ta đem hàng đến tận nhà

----------

mig21, ppgas

----------


## occutit

Cái này là sao anh P ê P ê Gas

----------


## emptyhb

> Cái này là sao anh P ê P ê Gas


Anh copy thiếu 1 số 3

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Đã ck cho anh món 1,2,10,11
> 
> Anh nhận được xác nhận giúp em nhé. Thanks anh.


Xác nhận đã nhận thanh toán của bác. Bác vui lòng cho biết nhà xe nào đây?

----------


## emptyhb

> Xác nhận đã nhận thanh toán của bác. Bác vui lòng cho biết nhà xe nào đây?


Em đã gửi PM cho anh rồi mà, anh kiểm tra lại xem sao? Nếu chưa nhận được em gửi lại.

----------


## occutit

ok, mẹ ơi. Kiểu gì mà thiếu số được hay vậy ta. Để lát chuyển khoản. Giờ đi ăn đã.

----------


## kimtan

2 cái (3) Máy cưa sắt, nhôm gỗ (đa năng) Hitachi, 100vAC, 235W, hàng Nhật - 350K.
       (5.) Máy khoan Black & Decker 100vAC, Hàng Mỹ cho thị trường Nhật 200k

đã có ai đặt chưa? Để lại cho mình nhé!

----------


## CKD

Mấy món đó mình xác nhận nhé.
Có nhờ a Nam CNC, nếu bác ấy ok nhận hàng về giúp thì bác cứ giao cho bác ấy nhé.
Không thì tối t2 minh sang rinh, tiện thể cafe giao lưu luôn bác ạ.

Thanks ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> 2 cái (3) Máy cưa sắt, nhôm gỗ (đa năng) Hitachi, 100vAC, 235W, hàng Nhật - 350K.
>        (5.) Máy khoan Black & Decker 100vAC, Hàng Mỹ cho thị trường Nhật 200k
> 
> đã có ai đặt chưa? Để lại cho mình nhé!


OK, mình cập nhật tên bác luôn.
Bác ở đâu? mua bán sao đây?

----------


## ppgas

> Mấy món đó mình xác nhận nhé.
> Có nhờ a Nam CNC, nếu bác ấy ok nhận hàng về giúp thì bác cứ giao cho bác ấy nhé.
> Không thì tối t2 minh sang rinh, tiện thể cafe giao lưu luôn bác ạ.
> 
> Thanks ppgas





Ok, chờ giao lưu. Cảm ơn CKD ủng hộ.

----------


## anhxco

> bác anhxco, tách ra cũng đuợc nhưng cái bàn chẳng biết để làm gì. giá mình cũng chẳng biết bán bao nhiêu cho vừa. 
> Thật tình lúc truớc mình mua của 1 bác (quangnguyen) trên diễn đàn mình, 1tr700, cộng 250k xe ôm. Về lau chùi sạch sẽ, phơi khô 2 ngày, gắn lại bán lỗ 250k. cái này phay nhôm đuợc, còn mục số 9 gặp nhôm chắc nó rùng mình không dám cắn


Hic đợt này mua nhiều đồ quá em đang khô máu, chứ không cũng lấy nguyên bộ, bác thử định giá xem, thấy mấy món kia bạn định giá dc hết mà, hìhi. hay hỏi ý kiến bác Nam thử, hi`hi`

----------


## ppgas

> Hic đợt này mua nhiều đồ quá em đang khô máu, chứ không cũng lấy nguyên bộ, bác thử định giá xem, thấy mấy món kia bạn định giá dc hết mà, hìhi. hay hỏi ý kiến bác Nam thử, hi`hi`


Giờ vậy nhé, máy 1tr, bàn 1tr, mua cả hai 1tr7. Bác thấy sao?

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật hàng đã gạch
I.Mitutoyo high gauge 550k : CKD
II. Nguyên set origin Makita, còn nguyên zin, chạy êm 950k: CKD
III. 12. Gá cho máy mài góc (chuyển máy mài goc thành máy cắt) 250k: CKD
IV. Black & decker, nguyên zin, chạy êm - 250k: bạn ở Bắc Giang
V. 3 driver ud2115b - 350k + 3 step motor - 150K: 1500k bạn ở Bắc Giang
VI. 3. Máy cưa sắt, nhôm gỗ (đa năng) Hitachi, 100vAC, 235W, hàng Nhật - 350K: Kimtan
VII. 5. Máy khoan Black & Decker 100vAC, Hàng Mỹ cho thị trường Nhật 200k: Kimtan

Cảm ơn,
còn vài món sau:
1. VI. Khoan mini Proxxon - 200k
7. Máy mài góc mini Kosoku (lưỡi mài 70mm) địện 100v hàng Nhật - 350k
8. Máy phay có bàn truợt XY (200mm x 200mm) MAKITA 380W, 100vAC, hàng Nhật phay gỗ, nhôm ... giá 1700K
9. Máy phay Senko, 100V AC, 200W, hàng Nhật - 400k

Những bác đã nhận hàng và thanh toán thi thôi nhé.
Những bác đã chuyển tiền nhưng em chưa gửi hàng:
occutit: 350k
emptyhb: 1000k
romvang: 200k

Những món chưa  lên danh sách sẽ đuợc cập nhật tiếp. cảm ơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

@Anhxco  , con makita mình đã xem , chỉ có khuyết điểm duy nhất là điện 100VAC , hàng này dành cho nội địa chạy rất êm, nhìn rất mới, gá dao chuẩn 6mm ( mấy con xuất khẩu là 6.35mm rất khó nhai ) , hàng mua ở đây của makita japan mới là 2450K , riêng cái lõi roto là hơn 1200K rồi , do đó bác mua con này về cho máy mini là rất ngon , nhưng chỉ nên chạy 50VAC cho nó êm ái , dễ cắt không bị cháy dao... bảo đảm xơi đồng hay nhôm là vô tư.

----------


## kimtan

ppgas cho SDT để tiện liên lạc nhé. thanks

----------


## ppgas

> ppgas cho SDT để tiện liên lạc nhé. thanks


Bác cũng vậy nhé :Smile: . Cảm ơn đã ủng hộ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Anhxco mua Makita đi, hàng ngon khó kiếm , mua mới bây giờ là 2450K nhé. Con này 100VAC , gá dao chuẩn 6mm ( hàng makita japan xuất khẩu toàn 6.35 ), chỉ cần bác chạy 50V là ngon rồi, đồng hay nhôm bay hết , nhưng mỗi tội do giải nhiệt gió nên hú hơi to ( chạy 50V êm hơn nhiều ), còn phần cơ cực ngon , chạy cực êm . KHông phải em nói giúp bác chủ , do em xài nhiều con này rồi nên biết rất rõ, ngày xưa dùng con này làm spindle kiếm biết bao nhiêu tiền do nhà em rộng nên không lo ồn ào hehehe.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ít nói

cái máy phay cơm makita đẹp quá trước chưa có cnc là húc nó lun

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Hi bác kimtan,

Bác vui lòng xác nhận có lấy 2 con máy trên không để em biết đường mà lần nhé  :Smile: 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Hi bác kimtan,
> 
> Bác vui lòng xác nhận có lấy 2 con máy trên không để em biết đường mà lần nhé 
> Cảm ơn.


Bác kimtan,
Không thấy bác trả lời, mình sẽ bán 2 món trên bình thường nhe.
Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## kimtan

sáng nay có việc ra ngoài không vào web được. Mình xác nhận lấy hàng nhé

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật hàng đã gạch
I.Mitutoyo high gauge 550k : CKD
II. Nguyên set origin Makita, còn nguyên zin, chạy êm 950k: CKD
III. 12. Gá cho máy mài góc (chuyển máy mài goc thành máy cắt) 250k: CKD
IV. Black & decker, nguyên zin, chạy êm - 250k: bạn ở Bắc Giang
V. 3 driver ud2115b - 350k + 3 step motor - 150K: 1500k bạn ở Bắc Giang
VI. 3. Máy cưa sắt, nhôm gỗ (đa năng) Hitachi, 100vAC, 235W, hàng Nhật - 350K: *Kimtan*
VII. 5. Máy khoan Black & Decker 100vAC, Hàng Mỹ cho thị trường Nhật 200k: *minhtriet*
VIII. Khoan mini Proxxon - 200k: *minhtriet*
IX. Máy phay có bàn truợt XY (200mm x 200mm) MAKITA 380W, 100vAC, hàng Nhật phay gỗ, nhôm ... giá 1700K: (đã nhận thanh toán - cảm ơn)

Còn 2 mục:
7. máy mài góc mini Kosoku (lưỡi mài 70mm) địện 100v hàng Nhật - 350k
9. Máy phay Senko, 100V AC, 200W, hàng Nhật - 400k

Những bác đã nhận hàng và thanh toán thi thôi nhé.
Những bác đã chuyển tiền nhưng em chưa gửi hàng:
occutit: 350k
emptyhb: 1000k
romvang: 200k
Tuanlm: 1700k
Chiều nay hết mưa mình sẽ cố gắng gửi hết hàng.

Trân trọng.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

[QUOTE=ppgas;9560]
còn vài món sau:
1. VI. Khoan mini Proxxon - 200k
7. Máy mài góc mini Kosoku (lưỡi mài 70mm) địện 100v hàng Nhật - 350k
8. Máy phay có bàn truợt XY (200mm x 200mm) MAKITA 380W, 100vAC, hàng Nhật phay gỗ, nhôm ... giá 1700K
9. Máy phay Senko, 100V AC, 200W, hàng Nhật - 400k

 Con "mầu đỏ" có lắp được chuôi 3.17 không bác ?

----------


## minhtriet

[QUOTE=ngocanhld2802;9595]


> còn vài món sau:
> 1. VI. Khoan mini Proxxon - 200k
> 7. Máy mài góc mini Kosoku (lưỡi mài 70mm) địện 100v hàng Nhật - 350k
> 8. Máy phay có bàn truợt XY (200mm x 200mm) MAKITA 380W, 100vAC, hàng Nhật phay gỗ, nhôm ... giá 1700K
> 9. Máy phay Senko, 100V AC, 200W, hàng Nhật - 400k
> 
>  Con "mầu đỏ" có lắp được chuôi 3.17 không bác ?


Con đó bán rồi còn đâu nữa mà hỏi bác?
Những loại router phay gỗ này mini thông dụng dùng chuôi 6 hay 6.35 ly, muốn dùng size khác phải mua hoặc thuê tiện cái chén bên trong.

----------

ngocanhld2802, ppgas

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Cảm ơn bạn, tại mình chưa đọc hết trang. hóng cái khác vậy  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Mình gắn mủi phay 6mm vào nhìn mặt em nó rạng ngời. Chạy ngoan ngoãn.  :Smile:

----------


## minhtriet

> Mình gắn mủi phay 6mm vào nhìn mặt em nó rạng ngời. Chạy ngoan ngoãn.


Bác pm số TK giúp.
Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

> Bác pm số TK giúp.
> Thanks.


Mình sẽ chuyển trả bác 3tr6. Hay bác tính gửi em mua món gì?  :Wink: 
Bác kiểm tra lại tk nhé.
Mình gửi hàng luôn rồi nhé.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## minhtriet

> Mình sẽ chuyển trả bác 3tr6. Hay bác tính gửi em mua món gì? 
> Bác kiểm tra lại tk nhé.
> Mình gửi hàng luôn rồi nhé.
> Cảm ơn.


Sorry bác, nhờ đứa bạn nó chuyển nhầm thêm số 0  :Big Grin: 
Dã pm thông tin cho bác.
Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## ppgas

> Sorry bác, nhờ đứa bạn nó chuyển nhầm thêm số 0 
> Dã pm thông tin cho bác.
> Cảm ơn bác.


Đã chuyển trả cho bác. Ngân hàng có thêm 3300vnd từ vụ này.
Bác có người bạn tốt bụng, biết em đang thiếu thốn nên cố tình... :Smile: 

Nhân tiện cập nhật luôn với bác emptyhb, tuanlm và bác minhtriet: hàng đã về đến ... kho tín thành rồi nhé.

----------


## Tuanlm

Đề nghị admin mở gấp lớp chụp hình cho anh em. Heh heh

----------


## anhxco

Xong phim rồi à bác, đắt hàng quá, đợt này ít lúa k lấy đc cái spin tiếc quá, chắc chờ đợt sau

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật hàng đã gạch:

I.Mitutoyo heigh gauge 550k : CKD
II. Nguyên set origin Makita, còn nguyên zin, chạy êm 950k: CKD
III. 12. Gá cho máy mài góc (chuyển máy mài goc thành máy cắt) 250k: CKD
IV. Black & decker, nguyên zin, chạy êm - 250k: bạn ở Bắc Giang *(không thấy hồi âm?)*
V. 3 driver ud2115b - 350k + 3 step motor - 150K: 1500k bạn ở Bắc Giang *(không thấy hồi âm?)*
VI. 3. Máy cưa sắt, nhôm gỗ (đa năng) Hitachi, 100vAC, 235W, hàng Nhật - 350K: Kimtan *(hẹn thứ 2)*

Bác occutit, romvang: Mai (20/7) sẽ chạy ra nhà xe gửi hai bác nhé.

Trân trọng.

----------


## mattroidem

> Cập nhật hàng đã gạch:
> 
> I.Mitutoyo heigh gauge 550k : CKD
> II. Nguyên set origin Makita, còn nguyên zin, chạy êm 950k: CKD
> III. 12. Gá cho máy mài góc (chuyển máy mài goc thành máy cắt) 250k: CKD
> IV. Black & decker, nguyên zin, chạy êm - 250k: bạn ở Bắc Giang *(không thấy hồi âm?)*
> V. 3 driver ud2115b - 350k + 3 step motor - 150K: 1500k bạn ở Bắc Giang *(không thấy hồi âm?)*
> VI. 3. Máy cưa sắt, nhôm gỗ (đa năng) Hitachi, 100vAC, 235W, hàng Nhật - 350K: Kimtan *(hẹn thứ 2)*
> 
> ...


Bác CKD có thể nhường lại cho em cái gá máy mài góc được không ạ? em cám ơn.
Bác ppgas cho em hỏi cái khoan bàn mini proxxon kẹp được mũi tối đa là bao nhiêu?

----------


## h-d

Mua nghịch cái gì thế anh vũ ơi

----------


## CKD

> Bác CKD có thể nhường lại cho em cái gá máy mài góc được không ạ? em cám ơn.
> Bác ppgas cho em hỏi cái khoan bàn mini proxxon kẹp được mũi tối đa là bao nhiêu?




Sori bạn. Mình nhận được uỷ thác khi mua món này nên không nhượng lại được.

----------


## mattroidem

> Mua nghịch cái gì thế anh vũ ơi


Bác hỏi em hả? nhìn nick bác em hông đoán được là ai ta.  :Smile: 



> Sori bạn. Mình nhận được uỷ thác khi mua món này nên không nhượng lại được.


Cám ơn bác CKD!

----------


## mattroidem

> Mua nghịch cái gì thế anh vũ ơi


Google ra rồi. Chào chú Dũng, hi hi. Anh em mobile dạo này chạy qua đây nữa ta, kiếm đồ về đục ic hả. :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Vẫn chưa đủ thóc, em lột thêm vài món tính để dùng, post lên đây các bác ủng hộ cho trót nhé.

*1. Khoan bàn Creatool - giá 1700tr* 
điện 100vAC, 250W, 5 cấp tốc độ, đầu kẹp từ 1.5 - 13mm, máy Trung Quốc sản xuất cho Nhật
Riêng con này em tính để dùng vì mua ngay khi container vừa xuống là em mần luôn nên con nguyên tất cả, cả sợ dây điện chưa cắt (ngoại trừ cái key mở đầu kẹp) phải đi mua rời tiện cốt lại cho vừa). Không bao gồm bàn kẹp (eto), nếu có thêm 150k vì e mới mua ở chợ dân sinh 210k)
kỹ năng chụp hình kém và chụp trong đêm nên các bác dùng kính lúp nhé  :Smile: 
có thể tham khảo link sau nếu kính lúp cũng thua nhé  :Smile:  http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/t..._browsehist_en 





*2. Máy nài khuôn mini Makita 100v, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật, còn khá cứng 350k*





*3. Máy mài khuôn mini Multỉpro (Dremel?) còn khá cứng - 250k*
135w, 110v, máy Trung Quốc sản xuất cho thị truờng Mỹ



*4. Cưa lọng đa năng Lifelex LFX 50-051 - 450k*
điện 100vAC, 550W, cắt gỗ nhôm sắt (cỡ 2-3li) vô tư. có bánh xe chỉnh tốc độ, không ghi xuất xứ (chắc TQ sản xuất cho Nhật qué  :Smile: )




hai mục còn ở trang trước  em gom vào đây để tiện cập nhật

*5. máy mài góc mini Kosoku (lưỡi mài 70mm) địện 100v hàng Nhật - 350k*




*6. Máy phay Senko, 100V AC, 200W, hàng Nhật - 400k*

7.Còn con máy mở vít tính để dùng nên không chụp, mai em post luôn.

U như kỹ, giá không bao ship vì các bác biết là giá này chưa bao gồm tiền công nhé  :Smile: , các bác muốn bo thêm thì đừng ngại  :Smile:

----------


## kimtan

Có bác nào đó mà không lấy khoan tay Black & decker, nguyên zin, chạy êm - 250k.
thì bác PPgas để lại cho em nhé
và để lại con Máy nài khuôn mini Makita 100v, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật, còn khá cứng 350k

Cuối tuần chưa chuyển tiền cho Bác được đầu tuần em chuyển luôn cả nhé
thanks!

----------


## ppgas

> Có bác nào đó mà không lấy khoan tay Black & decker, nguyên zin, chạy êm - 250k.
> thì bác PPgas để lại cho em nhé
> và để lại con Máy nài khuôn mini Makita 100v, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật, còn khá cứng 350k
> 
> Cuối tuần chưa chuyển tiền cho Bác được đầu tuần em chuyển luôn cả nhé
> thanks!


Bác kimtan,
Xác nhận đặt hàng thêm của bác: Makita mini grinder.
Vậy bác có 2 món nhé:

1. Máy cưa sắt, nhôm gỗ (đa năng) Hitachi, 100vAC, 235W, hàng Nhật - 350K: Kimtan (hẹn thứ 2)
2. Máy nài khuôn mini Makita 100v, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật, còn khá cứng 350k

Tổng thiệt hại: 700K

Con khoan tay B&D kia, em phải nghe nói Bắc Giang đang có bão... (chờ bác đến hết thứ 2 nhé bác ở Bắc Giang)
Nhưng bác Tuanlm đã đặt cái đó nếu bạn kia không trả lời.

----------

kimtan

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
1	Black & decker, nguyên zin, chạy êm - 250k	*bạn Bac giang* đến hết thứ 2
2	3 driver ud2115b - 350k + 3 step motor UPH268A - 150K	*bạn Bac giang* đến hết thứ 2
3	Mitutoyo high gauge 550k 	*CKD* đến hết thứ 3
4	Nguyên set origin Makita, còn nguyên zin, chạy êm 950k	*CKD* đến hết thứ 3
5	Gá cho máy mài góc (chuyển máy mài goc thành máy cắt) - 250k 	*CKD* đến hết thứ 3
6	Máy cưa sắt, nhôm gỗ (đa năng) Hitachi, 100vAC, 235W, hàng Nhật - 350K	*Kimtan* đến thứ 2
7	Máy nài khuôn mini Makita 100v, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật, còn khá cứng - 350k *Kimtan* đến thứ 2

Hàng còn:
8          Máy mài góc mini Kosoku (lưỡi mài 70mm) địện 100v hàng Nhật - 350k
9	Máy phay Senko, 100V AC, 200W, hàng Nhật - 400k	
10	Bench drill press Creatool 1700k	
11	Cua long da nang Lifelex LFX50-051 - 450k	
12	Multipro mini grinder - 250k


Cảm ơn,

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Vẫn chưa đủ thóc, em lột thêm vài món tính để dùng, post lên đây các bác ủng hộ cho trót nhé.
> 
> 
> 
> 7.Còn con máy mở vít tính để dùng nên không chụp, mai em post luôn.
> 
> U như kỹ, giá không bao ship vì các bác biết là giá này chưa bao gồm tiền công nhé , các bác muốn bo thêm thì đừng ngại 
> 
> Ppgas: 0913 775140
> TK: 0251001636983 VCB TP.HCM


  Ông mặt trời đã lên đến đỉnh đầu rồi bác ơi, bác cho xem cái hình với cái giá đi, để em quất con số 07, chứ giữ làm gì cho chật nhà  :Big Grin:

----------


## elenercom

Elenercom (LONG 0975536370) đặt gạch con multipro 250k. Sáng thứ Hai chuyển tiền. Thanks

----------


## occutit

PPgas cho em đặt luôn cây mở vít, dù không biết hàng họ thế nào. Bác cho em gạch món số 7  :Smile: ) kaka

----------


## ppgas

> Ông mặt trời đã lên đến đỉnh đầu rồi bác ơi, bác cho xem cái hình với cái giá đi, để em quất con số 07, chứ giữ làm gì cho chật nhà


Nó chỉ khác con Delvo dlv 8130 ở mấy trang  trước ớ chỗ có thêm cái cò thôi bác ah. Giá cũng chỉ 270k thôi ah.
Mượn tam hình internet như sau:


Tối về post hình thật nhé.

----------


## occutit

Em gạch cái mở vit nha bác PPgasssssssss !

----------


## ppgas

> Elenercom (LONG 0975536370) đặt gạch con multipro 250k. Sáng thứ Hai chuyển tiền. Thanks


Xác nhận bác elenercom gạch con multipro.
Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## ppgas

> Em gạch cái mở vit nha bác PPgasssssssss !


Bác occutit,
Ngocanh2802 đã gọi đặt hàng trước. Hôm nào em rảnh đi lục và đến tận nhà giao cho bác nhé.
Bây giờ phải đi gửi con proxxon cho bác đây. 

Mục số 7 (makita) kimtan đã gạch rồi ah.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Đã pm Địa chỉ và $ cho bác. Thanks

----------


## mattroidem

10 Bench drill press Creatool 1700k 

Bác cho em gạch món này nhé (khuyến mãi em cái eto được hem  :Big Grin: )

----------


## ppgas

> 10 Bench drill press Creatool 1700k 
> 
> Bác cho em gạch món này nhé (khuyến mãi em cái eto được hem )


Bác mattroidem, 
Cảm ơn bác ủng hộ.
Còn cái etô, không thể  :Frown:

----------


## mattroidem

Bác ppgas nhắn cho em số tài khoản vietcombank nhé, vào số điện thoại lúc nãy em gọi bác. Cám ơn bác!

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật:
1	Black & decker, nguyên zin, chạy êm - 250k	bạn Bac giang đến hết thứ 2
2	3 driver ud2115b - 350k + 3 step motor UPH268A - 150K	bạn Bac giang đến hết thứ 2
3	Mitutoyo high gauge 550k CKD đến hết thứ 3
4	Nguyên set origin Makita, còn nguyên zin, chạy êm 950k	CKD đến hết thứ 3
5	Gá cho máy mài góc (chuyển máy mài goc thành máy cắt) - 250k CKD đến hết thứ 3
6	Máy cưa sắt, nhôm gỗ (đa năng) Hitachi, 100vAC, 235W, hàng Nhật - 350K	Kimtan đến thứ 2
7	Máy nài khuôn mini Makita 100v, 105W sản xuất tại Nhật, còn khá cứng - 350k Kimtan đến thứ 2

8      Máy mài góc mini Kosoku (lưỡi mài 70mm) địện 100v hàng Nhật - 350k
9	Máy phay Senko, 100V AC, 200W, hàng Nhật - 400k	
10	Bench drill press Creatool 1700k - *mattroidem* đến thứ 2
11	Cua long da nang Lifelex LFX50-051 - 450k	
12	Multipro mini grinder - 250k *Elenercom (LONG 0975536370)*  - đến thứ 2
13	máy mở vít Delvo - 270k - *ngocanh2802* đã thanh toán.
Cảm ơn,

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái ông PPgas này, thanh lý gần xong, đừng có hăng quá lại gom một đống khác nữa à , mà nếu có sau này em chẳng cần đi mua gì hết, canh bác chủ thớt thanh lý qua mua cái ào là xong, đảm bảo hàng ngon sạch đẹp giá rẻ HAHAHAHA

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Xong phim rồi à bác, đắt hàng quá, đợt này ít lúa k lấy đc cái spin tiếc quá, chắc chờ đợt sau


Bác anhxco, thấy bác nhiệt tình muốn mua mà không có món nào phù hợp với bác, cũng áy náy...

Bác solero, nhớ có thấy post của bác về cái khoan pin? Tìm bài post đó mà không thấy, bác xóa rồi ah?
Sorry không kịp trả lời sớm cho bác, em không có khoan pin bác AH.

----------

solero

----------


## ppgas

Hi bác Nam CNC,
Tui đang gom để đầu tư cho con máy kia. Bao nhiêu đâu bác, bán bán mua mua xôm tụ là vậy, mới phát sinh tăng khoảng 5tr trong tk. Bán giao lưu là chính. Anh em không có điều kiện đi lùng vì nhiều lí do, bán vậy có lợi cho cả đôi bên. Anh em có đồ chơi, mình thu hồi vốn.

Có thể tui còn siêu tầm tiếp, vậy bác mới có cơ hội bán đồ lớn cho tui chứ  :Smile: 
Cảm ơn bác ghé chơi và ủng hộ một ... vài món.  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ngthha

Cho mình biết thông tin hai em này, mình lấy một trong hai em này.

----------


## minhtriet

> Cho mình biết thông tin hai em này, mình lấy một trong hai em này.


Cả 2 e trên đã được đăng ký lúc sáng rồi bác ui, mình cũng chậm chân  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cho mình biết thông tin hai em này, mình lấy một trong hai em này


Bác ngthha, cảm ơn bác quan tâm. Hai con đó đã có gạch bác ah. 

Hiện chỉ còn:
8 Máy mài góc mini Kosoku (lưỡi mài 70mm) địện 100v hàng Nhật - 350k
9	Máy phay Senko, 100V AC, 200W, hàng Nhật - 400k	
11	Cua long da nang Lifelex LFX50-051 - 450k
Ba con này cũng toàn hàng chất, bác xem có vừa ý em nào không.

----------


## ppgas

Bác ngocanhld2802, như đã hứa, em úp con máy mở vít Delvo dlv7130. Cái mark (màu đen) nó đã mất lúc em mua, cái màu xanh này là em lột từ máy khác dán qua. Điện 100vAC, 35w, có chỉnh lực búa điện khi siết ốc nhé.



Tranh thủ gửi tín thành cho bác vào ngày mai.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em tưởng nó chỉ tháo ốc được thôi, chứa cả siết được nữa hả bác. thích quá... heeee . cảm ơn bác nhiều nhé

----------


## ppgas

> Em tưởng nó chỉ tháo ốc được thôi, chứa cả siết được nữa hả bác. thích quá... heeee . cảm ơn bác nhiều nhé



Cái vòng xoay này nè bác,  bác chỉnh lực bằng cách vặn nó từ cấp 1 đến cấp 9 ( hay 7 gì đó), cấp càng cao thì lực búa điện càng tăng -> siếc ốc càng mạnh. (Nó sẽ gõ như đồ mở vít hơi vậy)

Vì nó có những tính năng đó mà em thấy nó là e lụm về, để rồi đến mức phải bán bớt như bây giờ...  :Smile:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ối trời, hôm em đi lang thang, định mua con makita chạy pin (3.7tr), nhưng mở ốc và vặn ốc ko thấy có lực gì cả, nên lại lại bảo ông chủ quán cất đi, còn "mắng" con này mang về làm đồ chơi. Em cũng thấy cái vòng xoáy ấy ở đầu, có khi nào nó cũng phải chỉnh lực ở đấy ko ta?

----------


## ppgas

> Ối trời, hôm em đi lang thang, định mua con makita chạy pin (3.7tr), nhưng mở ốc và vặn ốc ko thấy có lực gì cả, nên lại lại bảo ông chủ quán cất đi, còn "mắng" con này mang về làm đồ chơi. Em cũng thấy cái vòng xoáy ấy ở đầu, có khi nào nó cũng phải chỉnh lực ở đấy ko ta?


Uhm cái đó thì 'ta' không biết bác ah. :Smile:

----------


## ngthha

Còn em mài khuôn nào không để lại cho mình, máy nhà vừa bị hư...

----------


## Thanhvudt

Để cho mình 1 máy mở vít nhé bạn

----------


## ppgas

Bác ngthha, hết sạch rồi, thậm chí không còn cái nào để dùng!  :Smile: 
Bác thanhvudt, cũng vậy bác ơi, chỉ còn một cái bèo nhất để dùng thôi.

Hiện tại, chỉ cònHiện chỉ còn:
8 Máy mài góc mini Kosoku (lưỡi mài 70mm) địện 100v hàng Nhật - 350k
9	Máy phay Senko, 100V AC, 200W, hàng Nhật - 400k	
11	Cua long da nang Lifelex LFX50-051 - 450k

Bác kimtan, elenercom: em nhận rồi nhé. Sang giờ họp, chắc chờ các bác kia chuyển lương rồi ngày mai em giao hàng luôn một thể cho tiện nhé. 
Cảm ơn.

----------

elenercom, kimtan

----------


## culitruong

Kéo lên cho bác chủ thớt bán hàng giá tốt. diễn đàn xôm tụ.




> 8 Máy mài góc mini Kosoku (lưỡi mài 70mm) địện 100v hàng Nhật - 350k


Hàng Kosoku đúng là đỉnh mà không ai nghía à. Trước tớ có 1 con vỏ nhôm xài đúng sướng, ôm tay vừa khích, bạc đạn cực nhẹ và êm. Võ nhôm nhưng chạy liên tục vài giờ không hề nóng, tiếc là bị ăn trôm nó rinh. Cây đó mua 40k mới đau chứ.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...#ixzz386fkaUeM



> Ối trời, hôm em đi lang thang, định mua con makita chạy pin (3.7tr), nhưng mở ốc và vặn ốc ko thấy có lực gì cả, nên lại lại bảo ông chủ quán cất đi, còn "mắng" con này mang về làm đồ chơi. Em cũng thấy cái vòng xoáy ấy ở đầu, có khi nào nó cũng phải chỉnh lực ở đấy ko ta?


Mấy con đó thì 10 con hết 9,9 con có chỉnh lực vặn vít, có điều ta hay dùng lực tối đa (hình mủi khoan) để tháo hay vặn. Lực vặn thì theo quen tay, thành ra củng không cần thiết lắm.
Chuyên vặn ốc vít thì có loại mà không có chấu khoan, chỉ có cái lổ lục giác (hình như cở 8 ly) xài rất đã gãy đầu ốc như chơi, có điều loại này lại ít người dùng nên ngoài bãi nó đầy.

----------

ppgas

----------


## QUANG KG

to Anh culitruong :cho xin địa chỉ cái bãi để rãnh em đi dạo với anh.!

----------


## anhxco

Đang thèm cái máy cưa, mà hết lúa mât rồi, cho nợ không bác ...

----------


## ppgas

> Kéo lên cho bác chủ thớt bán hàng giá tốt. diễn đàn xôm tụ.
> 
> 
> 
> Hàng Kosoku đúng là đỉnh mà không ai nghía à. Trước tớ có 1 con vỏ nhôm xài đúng sướng, ôm tay vừa khích, bạc đạn cực nhẹ và êm. Võ nhôm nhưng chạy liên tục vài giờ không hề nóng, tiếc là bị ăn trôm nó rinh. Cây đó mua 40k mới đau chứ.
> 
> Read more: 
> 
> 
> ...


Bác culitruong,
Nghe danh bác đã lâu, muốn xem dung mạo ra sao mà ... giỏi về máy tiện thế. Nay bác vào topic bán rau cải này phán một câu làm em... sướng nguyên cả mình  :Smile: . 
Thiệt tình là 3 món còn lại toàn món khoái khẩu. Riêng cái máy mài mini kosoku em cưng nhất nhưng ngặt nỗi tìm lưỡi cắt 70mm (lỗ 10ly) khó như nắng hạ chờ mưa... nếu tìm được lưỡi mài/cắt của nó, em sẽ cho vào ngăn tủ để ngắm, không bán.

Ăn nằm ngoài bãi đến nỗi chủ bãi thấy mặt là ... chạy trốn vì không có hàng mình đặt, vậy mà chỉ gặp mỗi 1 em máy mài mini này.

Về cái máy mở vít ở trên, đầu kẹp là kiểu lỗ ngậm 5ly (thị trường rất hiếm, hầu hết là  mũi lục giác 6ly), tuy nhiên, chợ dân sinh có bán loại này nên không lo.

----------


## ppgas

> Đang thèm cái máy cưa, mà hết lúa mât rồi, cho nợ không bác ...


Bác anhxco, 
Em đang cần xèng nên lên đây bán, gặp bác hỏi mua... nợ thì em cũng chào thua bác luôn. Tuy nhiên, cho địa chỉ giao hàng đi, mai em giao cho các bác kia, tiện giao cho bác luôn. Chuẩn bị lúa để trả cho tín thành nhé.

----------


## ppgas

> Con khoan tay B&D kia, em phải nghe nói Bắc Giang đang có bão... (chờ bác đến hết thứ 2 nhé bác ở Bắc Giang)
> Nhưng bác Tuanlm đã đặt cái đó nếu bạn kia không trả lời.


Chắc là do mưa bão gây trục trặc nên vẫn không thấy bác Bắc Giang trả lời tin nhắn (cũng như trên diễn đàn) nên em giở bỏ cục gạch của 2 món:
IV. Black & decker, nguyên zin, chạy êm - 250k: tham khảo hình trang đầu.
V. 3 driver ud2115b - 350k + 3 step motor - 150K: 1500k : tham khảo hình trang đầu.

Các bác có ai cần thì ủng hộ em 3 bộ driver và step trên nhé. Cảm ơn.

Như đã hứa, bác Tuanlm vui lòng xác nhận mua con black decker nhé! Không thì bác minhtriet sẽ lấy.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## minhtriet

> Chắc là do mưa bão gây trục trặc nên vẫn không thấy bác Bắc Giang trả lời tin nhắn (cũng như trên diễn đàn) nên em giở bỏ cục gạch của 2 món:
> IV. Black & decker, nguyên zin, chạy êm - 250k: tham khảo hình trang đầu.
> V. 3 driver ud2115b - 350k + 3 step motor - 150K: 1500k : tham khảo hình trang đầu.
> 
> Các bác có ai cần thì ủng hộ em 3 bộ driver và step trên nhé. Cảm ơn.
> 
> Như đã hứa, bác Tuanlm vui lòng xác nhận mua con black decker nhé! Không thì bác minhtriet sẽ lấy.
> Cảm ơn.


Vậy mình đăng ký cái khoan nhe  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Hehe!
Có 2 việc muốn nói.
1. Cám ơn bác PPGAS đã ưu ái chờ gạch của em  :Smile: .
2. Cảm ơn bác vì buổi off mini rất vui. 8 chuyện một lúc mà nhìn lại tới 2 giờ  :Wink:

----------


## ppgas

> Vậy mình đăng ký cái khoan nhe


Xác nhận đặt hàng bác minhtriet. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Hehe!
> Có 2 việc muốn nói.
> 1. Cám ơn bác PPGAS đã ưu ái chờ gạch của em .
> 2. Cảm ơn bác vì buổi off mini rất vui. 8 chuyện một lúc mà nhìn lại tới 2 giờ


Cảm ơn bác ghé thăm tệ xá và 8x8 đến phia  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Bác anhxco, 
> Em đang cần xèng nên lên đây bán, gặp bác hỏi mua... nợ thì em cũng chào thua bác luôn. Tuy nhiên, cho địa chỉ giao hàng đi, mai em giao cho các bác kia, tiện giao cho bác luôn. Chuẩn bị lúa để trả cho tín thành nhé.


Hi bác, ngại quá, có điều không lấy thì phụ lòng tốt của bác, đợt này khô máu thật bác ạ, tháng sau nhận lương tt cho bác nhé, hay là bác cần gì a/e mình trao đổi cũng đc hehe. Em inbox cái đ/c cho bác, để giảm chi phí bác cứ gửi thường cho e thôi, không cần gấp lắm đâu, dù sao e cũng phải chờ mấy cái kia về.

Thank bác!

----------


## ppgas

Bác anhxco,
Gần đủ lúa cho dự án rồi nên khi nào có... máu lại thì bác chuyển, không sao.
Hiện tại chưa có nhu cầu đổi chát.  :Smile: . Trưa/chiều nay gửi luôn một thể.
Hàng ngỏ gọn vậy đi thường nhiều lúc mắc hơn đi nhanh đấy bác. Cái này mới biết hôm qua. Để coi cách nào kinh tế nhất thì mần nhé!

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Bác anhxco,
> Gần đủ lúa cho dự án rồi nên khi nào có... máu lại thì bác chuyển, không sao.
> Hiện tại chưa có nhu cầu đổi chát. . Trưa/chiều nay gửi luôn một thể.
> Hàng ngỏ gọn vậy đi thường nhiều lúc mắc hơn đi nhanh đấy bác. Cái này mới biết hôm qua. Để coi cách nào kinh tế nhất thì mần nhé!


OK bác.

Bác cứ tùy cơ ứng biến, hè hè. Tiện thể e hỏi luôn, cái lưởi cưa của máy này mình có thể mua ở đâu và nó gọi là gì ạ. Em cũng có cái máy mài cầm tay nhỏ nhỏ muốn mua mấy cái lưỡi cắt nhỏ để mod lung tung mà cũng không biết gọi nó là gì và có thể mua ở đâu. Có gì bác tư vấn e cái nhé.
BR.

----------


## ppgas

Nó là lưỡi maý cưa lọng. Có 2 loại dành cho sắt và gỗ. Bác nên mua cả 2. 
Tuy nhiên, cái đầu tiên em sẽ tặng bác  :Smile:

----------

anhxco

----------


## emptyhb

Bác chủ ơi, hàng của bác gửi em đã nhận rồi. Tuy nhiên có một vấn đề cần bác giúp đỡ đó là mua cái đầu vặn vít để gắn vào  :Smile:  chỗ em không bán mấy loại này nên khó quá.

Em chỉ cần đầu vặn vít 4 cạnh của mục này:  10. Máy mở vít Hios VZ-1510, 100vAC, hàng Nhật - 150k

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...#ixzz38Bq0zYTP

Hi, trong hình có đầu đó, chắc do vận chuyển rơi mất đâu

Bác mua được giúp em thì tốt quá, chi phí bao nhiêu em gửi nhé. Cảm ơn bác!

----------


## ppgas

Hi bác emptyhb, 
Oan cho tín thành rồi. Nó mòn vẹt cạnh nên lúc đóng gói vướng quá em tháo bỏ rồi.
Cái đó dễ mua mà bác, ra tiệm (chuyên một chút) nói cái đầu mở vít tròn (không phải vuông), cái đó hình như 4ly, '"có cánh" (tai), dành cho súng (máy) mở vít điện là có ngay, khoảng chừng dưới chục nghìn bác ah. Em mua giúp bác cũng được nhưng 1 tiền gà 3 tiền thóc, vận chuyển mắc hơn hàng hóa rồi.
Hình tham khảo:

----------


## ppgas

> Bác ppgas nhắn cho em số tài khoản vietcombank nhé, vào số điện thoại lúc nãy em gọi bác. Cám ơn bác!


Hàng đang trên đường về nhé:
Trước khi đóng gói:


Bí mật tuyệt đối không được tiết lộ cho bất kỳ ai: 3 cần xoay, 1 chuck key trong cái đùi gà :Smile: 


Sau khi đóng gói:


@ bác minhtriet, elenercom, kimtan, ngocanhld2802: hàng đã gửi Tín Thành chiều nay nhé.
Riêng bác anhxco, 2 lưỡi cưa kèm theo như ý muốn  :Smile:

----------

anhxco

----------


## emptyhb

> Hi bác emptyhb, 
> Oan cho tín thành rồi. Nó mòn vẹt cạnh nên lúc đóng gói vướng quá em tháo bỏ rồi.
> Cái đó dễ mua mà bác, ra tiệm (chuyên một chút) nói cái đầu mở vít tròn (không phải vuông), cái đó hình như 4ly, '"có cánh" (tai), dành cho súng (máy) mở vít điện là có ngay, khoảng chừng dưới chục nghìn bác ah. Em mua giúp bác cũng được nhưng 1 tiền gà 3 tiền thóc, vận chuyển mắc hơn hàng hóa rồi.
> Hình tham khảo:


Vâng, nhưng khổ nỗi chỗ em là vùng núi bác à. Bác tiện đi đâu thì mua giúp em 2 cái phi 4 và 2 cái phi 5 được không? Chi phí gửi em chịu được  :Big Grin:

----------


## culitruong

Tớ láu táu không có đọc kỹ thông tin, bác nói mới biết có cái vụ xài lưỡi 70.

Nhưng thợ VN hay ở chổ là thằng nhật nó chế thế này nhưng ta có thể dùng thế khác.

Như cái khoan tay chẳng hạn. Nhật, Mẽo nó chỉ biết khoan còn ta nó thành ra bắt vít, quậy bột, mài góc , chà rỉ sét, tớ còn dùng nó để xoắn kẽm ...

Thành ra nếu cái máy đó lọt vào tay thợ thì họ sẽ dùng được lưỡi 1 tấc như thường, tuy nhiên không khuyến cáo vì trong các loại công cụ cầm tay, nguy hiểm nhất chắc là thằng này.

Bác QuangKG: Bãi thì tui củng chỉ biết loanh hoanh vài cái mà ai cũng biết: Q8 ( lâu không ghé, năm ngoái thấy nó không còn xơi mấy thứ này). Vĩnh Viễn có 1 vài tiệm, rẻ hơn Q8, tuy nhiên đa số hàng ngon thì mấy anh thợ  hốt trước rồi. Xóm tui lâu lâu củng về, giá thì dễ thở hơn 2 chổ kia. Hôm trước nó về 1 đống lựa được cây khoan từ. Còn lại thì hằm bà lằng khoan tường, đục bê tông, khoan tay, máy mài cưa lộng. Toàn hàng Makita nhưng mấy thứ hạng nặng đó khó sửa nên ngại không gom. Nghĩ lại củng hơi tiếc. 

Nếu có về nữa sẽ nhắn tin cho bà con qua xem. Tạm thời xơi hàng đã tuyển lựa của bác chủ top trước đi  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Vâng, nhưng khổ nỗi chỗ em là vùng núi bác à. Bác tiện đi đâu thì mua giúp em 2 cái phi 4 và 2 cái phi 5 được không? Chi phí gửi em chịu được


Ok, sẽ mua cho bác, nhưng không gấp được nhé. Chuẩn bị cho 2 nhóc đi chơi một chuyến trước trước khi 'vác' sách dèn trường.

----------


## ppgas

> Tớ láu táu không có đọc kỹ thông tin, bác nói mới biết có cái vụ xài lưỡi 70.
> 
> Nhưng thợ VN hay ở chổ là thằng nhật nó chế thế này nhưng ta có thể dùng thế khác.
> 
> Như cái khoan tay chẳng hạn. Nhật, Mẽo nó chỉ biết khoan còn ta nó thành ra bắt vít, quậy bột, mài góc , chà rỉ sét, tớ còn dùng nó để xoắn kẽm ...
> 
> Thành ra nếu cái máy đó lọt vào tay thợ thì họ sẽ dùng được lưỡi 1 tấc như thường, tuy nhiên không khuyến cáo vì trong các loại công cụ cầm tay, nguy hiểm nhất chắc là thằng này.


Nói thiệt lúc bán cũng quên cái này đến lúc bác Nam Cnc đến mới sực nhớ là không nên bán món máy mài con này nưã. Nhưng thôi, giải thích rõ ràng ở đây để ai can đảm mua chơi thì nhào dô...
Bác culitruong giúp em tìm con mini lathe với. Chục chai, hơn chục chai là ổn. Em mời bác uống bia kiểu tuý tiên, không nhậu kiểu nát rượu  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> to Anh culitruong :cho xin địa chỉ cái bãi để rãnh em đi dạo với anh.!


Nghe đồn bác Quang kg ở quận 7? Ghé 39 uống cafe sáng bác!

----------


## CKD

Quang KG ở Kiên Giang bác ạ, còn ở Q7 là Quang_Q7

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

> Hàng đang trên đường về nhé:
> Trước khi đóng gói:
> 
> 
> Bí mật tuyệt đối không được tiết lộ cho bất kỳ ai: 3 cần xoay, 1 chuck key trong cái đùi gà
> 
> 
> Sau khi đóng gói:
> 
> ...


Em nhận dc hàng rồi, cám ơn bác. hehe

----------

ppgas

----------


## elenercom

Tôi đã nhận dược hàng. Cảm ơn bác chủ thớt nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ngocanhld2802

bác ppgas cho mình hỏi tý, cái mở vít mình đã nhận được, nhưng lại là lục 5, mà thị trường thì toàn lục 6. bác có thể mua giúp MỘT BỘ để sử dụng cho nó. Cảm ơn bác trước nhé...

----------


## anhxco

Bác cho e xin trước cái số Tk nhé. Nếu có ngân hàng Đông Á thì tốt.

----------


## mattroidem

Hàng của em đã cập bến, cám ơn bác chủ shop!  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## occutit

Em nhận được hàng mấy hôm rồi nha anh. Cơ mà mua mấy cái collet đắt tiền hơn mua cái máy là sao  :Frown:

----------

ppgas

----------


## romvang

Em hỏi cái. Đã nhận được máy mài khuôn, cái chấu kẹp của nó mua rời có không các bác. Em muốn kẹp các mũi khoan nhỏ

----------


## ppgas

> bác ppgas cho mình hỏi tý, cái mở vít mình đã nhận được, nhưng lại là lục 5, mà thị trường thì toàn lục 6. bác có thể mua giúp MỘT BỘ để sử dụng cho nó. Cảm ơn bác trước nhé...


Bác ngocanhld2802, 
Dạo 1 vòng phố thuốc bắc đi bác, 99% là có hàng. 
Chợ dân sinh sg không phả là nơi bác hàng hiếm mà cũng có bán. Nhưng 'một bộ' có hay không thì em không biết. :Smile: , chỉ có một que dài chưng 70mm ah!




> Bác cho e xin trước cái số Tk nhé. Nếu có ngân hàng Đông Á thì tốt.


0251001636983 Vcb tphcm. Không có đông Á bác anhxco ui. 




> Em nhận được hàng mấy hôm rồi nha anh. Cơ mà mua mấy cái collet đắt tiền hơn mua cái máy là sao


Vậy mới biết giá mềm dã man hehe  :Smile:  . Vì collet không có bán ngoài bãi, cái đó chịu khó diy đi bác :Smile:  




> Em hỏi cái. Đã nhận được máy mài khuôn, cái chấu kẹp của nó mua rời có không các bác. Em muốn kẹp các mũi khoan nhỏ


Cái chấu kẹp kiểu mũi khoan cho nó tìm khó lắm bác, mà cái đó kẹp mũi khoan 1 cỡ cũng được mà? 
Cái chấu kẹp (keyless chuck) đó nó gắn trong cái khoan tay Proxxon mini, hiện bác minhtriet đang giữ nhưng không biết có vừa không, em chưa thử  :Smile:

----------


## minhtriet

> Em hỏi cái. Đã nhận được máy mài khuôn, cái chấu kẹp của nó mua rời có không các bác. Em muốn kẹp các mũi khoan nhỏ


Các máy mài khuôn thông dụng muốn thay mũi kẹp bác có thể mua đầu côn chuyển loại này:
http://www.dungcusangtao.com/dau-giu...2-2_13-39.html

----------

ppgas, romvang

----------


## anhxco

> Bác ngocanhld2802, 
> Dạo 1 vòng phố thuốc bắc đi bác, 99% là có hàng. 
> Chợ dân sinh sg không phả là nơi bác hàng hiếm mà cũng có bán. Nhưng 'một bộ' có hay không thì em không biết., chỉ có một que dài chưng 70mm ah!
> 
> 
> 0251001636983 Vcb tphcm. Không có đông Á bác anhxco ui. 
> 
> Vậy mới biết giá mềm dã man hehe  . Vì collet không có bán ngoài bãi, cái đó chịu khó diy đi bác 
> 
> ...


OK Bác, rảnh rổi e chạy ra nhà bank nha, e k có thẻ.
Thanks

----------


## ppgas

> OK Bác, rảnh rổi e chạy ra nhà bank nha, e k có thẻ.
> Thanks


Có nghĩa là lúa đã về  :Smile: . Giờ chỉ thiếu thời gian chứ không thiếu xèng hehehe...

----------


## anhxco

> Có nghĩa là lúa đã về . Giờ chỉ thiếu thời gian chứ không thiếu xèng hehehe...


hihi, chỉ đủ tiền để trả nợ cho bác thôi, chứ tiền thì vẫn thiếu, để lâu quá không hay. hìhi
Bác cho e xin đầy đủ tên tuổi của cái tk nha bác.

----------


## ppgas

> hihi, chỉ đủ tiền để trả nợ cho bác thôi, chứ tiền thì vẫn thiếu, để lâu quá không hay. hìhi
> Bác cho e xin đầy đủ tên tuổi của cái tk nha bác.


Đã PM cho bác. Thanks.

----------


## anhxco

> Đã PM cho bác. Thanks.


PM lại Tiếng Việt dùm e với ạ.

----------


## ppgas

> PM lại Tiếng Việt dùm e với ạ.


Đã thêm dấu.  :Wink: 
Vietcombank bác cứ ghi đúng như vậy. Còn không thì "ngân hàng thương mại cổ phần ngoại thương Việt Nam"  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Còn 3 bộ driver & stepper Vexta như trong hình, đã test cẩn thận, các bác ủng hộ nhé.

3 driver UD2115b + 3 step motor *(2con UPH-268 và 1con Step Syn 103H7123)* - 1500K/3bộ




Cảm ơn.

----------


## anhxco

> Đã thêm dấu. 
> Vietcombank bác cứ ghi đúng như vậy. Còn không thì "ngân hàng thương mại cổ phần ngoại thương Việt Nam"


Đã chuyển tiền, bác check dùm nghe.

Thanks

----------


## ppgas

> Đã chuyển tiền, bác check dùm nghe.
> 
> Thanks


Xác nhận đã nhận. 
Thanks.

----------


## anhxco

> Xác nhận đã nhận. 
> Thanks.


Ok, Thank bác, hồi nào có gì hay thì bán tiếp nha bác.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Ok, Thank bác, hồi nào có gì hay thì bán tiếp nha bác.


Đố các bác câu này, nếu các bác đi bãi hàng nhật, gặp mấy cục sắt như này thi các bác làm gì?




Rồi thì:




Còn nhiều nữa...
Em thì gần như không thể ...để các em ở lại được  :Smile: 

Và cứ thế...

----------


## anhxco

> Đố các bác câu này, nếu các bác đi bãi hàng nhật, gặp mấy cục sắt như này thi các bác làm gì?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rồi thì:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


híhi, đúng là nhìn gì cũng ham.
Thế thì tiếp tục đi bác!!

----------


## anhcos

> Đố các bác câu này, nếu các bác đi bãi hàng nhật, gặp mấy cục sắt như này thi các bác làm gì?


Con này bán thế nào vậy bác, mình đặt 1 em...

----------


## mattroidem

Mini lathe kìa. Ghiền ghê, có dịp bác dắt em đi bãi chơi cho biết nhé  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ppgas

Con này bác minhtriet đặt hàng, hoa hậu ngoài bãi  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

bác chủ thớt có con máy vặn vít chạy pin nào ngon để em 1 con

----------


## kametoco

bác Ppgas còn máy mài khuôn nào của jav k để e 1 con, cái eto kẹp hơi hay sao vậy bác có bán k

----------


## ppgas

> bác chủ thớt có con máy vặn vít chạy pin nào ngon để em 1 con


Mấy con vặn vít chạy pin ngoài bãi thì nhiều, khổ nhất cục pin và cục sạc, nếu ngon thì giá lại cao. 
Con Bosch trên là em dặn trước, người ta để dành cả bộ.




> bác Ppgas còn máy mài khuôn nào của jav k để e 1 con, cái eto kẹp hơi hay sao vậy bác có bán k


Không có jav bác ah, hôm nào rảnh rỗi đi ngó nghiêng xem sao.
Cái ê-tô trên gọi là q*uick action cam lock vise*, không biết tiếng Việt dịch là gì. 
Tham khảo: http://kar.ca/gs-103-8-inch-quick-action-vise.html 
Nguyên tắc hoạt động đơn giản: kéo cái ngàm ra, thay vì vặn bình thường để kẹp phôi thi đẩy cái ngàm sát vào rồi kéo cần gạt, cái ngàm sẽ tiến thêm khoảng 1-2mm để kẹp chặt phôi. Lực kẹp có thể điều chỉnh bằng cách vặn con con vít dưới trục kéo. Nói chung là dành cho ai muốn làm nhanh, hay lười quay tay quay  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Mấy con vặn vít chạy pin ngoài bãi thì nhiều, khổ nhất cục pin và cục sạc, nếu ngon thì giá lại cao. 
> Con Bosch trên là em dặn trước, người ta để dành cả bộ.
> 
> 
> Không có jav bác ah, hôm nào rảnh rỗi đi ngó nghiêng xem sao.
> Cái ê-tô trên gọi là q*uick action cam lock vise*, không biết tiếng Việt dịch là gì. 
> Tham khảo: http://kar.ca/gs-103-8-inch-quick-action-vise.html 
> Nguyên tắc hoạt động đơn giản: kéo cái ngàm ra, thay vì vặn bình thường để kẹp phôi thi đẩy cái ngàm sát vào rồi kéo cần gạt, cái ngàm sẽ tiến thêm khoảng 1-2mm để kẹp chặt phôi. Lực kẹp có thể điều chỉnh bằng cách vặn con con vít dưới trục kéo. Nói chung là dành cho ai muốn làm nhanh, hay lười quay tay quay


cho cái giá con eto đi bồ!

----------


## ít nói

Đi thì chụp ké cho mình vài em văn pin. Yêu cầu chết pin em về ngâm cứu lấy bộ hamonic bên trong

----------


## ppgas

> cho cái giá con eto đi bồ!


1200k một con. Lấy 2 con 2500k (vì bực quá hết cái để ... ngó)  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Đi thì chụp ké cho mình vài em văn pin. Yêu cầu chết pin em về ngâm cứu lấy bộ hamonic bên trong


Xin ... từ chối  :Smile:

----------


## elenercom

Cây vặn vít delvo có người nảo lấy chưa thì bác để cho tôi với

----------


## ppgas

> Cây vặn vít delvo có người nảo lấy chưa thì bác để cho tôi với


Hi bác Long,
Bác đã giải tán xong kho chưa?
Chỉ còn cây dùng pin Bosch, lúc mua giá hơi cao nên chắc không ai thèm 1tr3k bao gồm bộ sạc 100vAC.
Hình chụp không rõ, mượn tạm hình mạng vậy  :Smile:

----------


## elenercom

Có kho bãi gì đâu, đồ để lâu không dùng thì mang lên đây anh em giao lưu thôi mà. Tôi thích cây vít điện nhỏ để dùng ở nhà. Loại vặn pin thì cũng có hai cái rồi. Ppgas đi bãi ưng em nào thì lụm giùm một cái nhé. Không  cần hoa hậu, á hậu là ô kê rồi. Thanks

----------


## scara.arm

Hi, bác chủ thớt
Bác có loại máy mài khuôn, loại có thể gắn thêm bộ dây cong dẫn động đầu mài dài ra như hình:



Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Hi, bác chủ thớt
> Bác có loại máy mài khuôn, loại có thể gắn thêm bộ dây cong dẫn động đầu mài dài ra như hình:
> 
> Cảm ơn.


Máy loại như vậy thì nhiều nhưng thông thường cái dây truyền động không còn. Hôm bữa trước bên bãi có nguyên bộ (chuyên dụng cài máy to như con heo con  :Smile: ), nhưng hét giá 2tr3, em trốn.
Em này chắc ổn:

----------

scara.arm

----------


## Nam CNC

bác PPgas mua hàng nhớ gọi đt cho em, em chỉ kế cho bác phang cái giá , bác đi mua hàng mà ăn mặc bảnh bao đẹp trai bị cắt cổ rồi.....

----------

ppgas

----------


## scara.arm

Hơi căng  :Frown: ,  cái máy thường phải chơi với cái dây dẫn động của nó, mà em lại buộc phải xài cái dây dài ấy mới được.
Bác có biết chổ nào bán đủ bộ ở HCM không? Đồ TQ thôi.
Thanks bác chủ.

----------


## Nam CNC

ngoài chợ dân sinh bán rất nhiều, em mua 1 bộ hoàn chỉnh TQ là 800K , như hình bác scara chụp luôn á , còn phía Tân Bình thì ghé ngang Lạc Long Quân và Lý Thường Kiệt xem sao .

----------

scara.arm

----------


## ppgas

> bác PPgas mua hàng nhớ gọi đt cho em, em chỉ kế cho bác phang cái giá , bác đi mua hàng mà ăn mặc bảnh bao đẹp trai bị cắt cổ rồi.....


Điều này chứng tỏ càng đẹp trai càng bị cứa cổ? Đẹp như Nam Cnc chắc cũng nhiều sẹo lắm đây  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Bác chỉ tui thì đám bán hàng bãi lấy tiền đâu mà đóng học phí cho con  :Smile:  thôi, mua cao tí vậy... 
Nhưng cảm ơn, hehe.

----------


## ppgas

> Hơi căng ,  cái máy thường phải chơi với cái dây dẫn động của nó, mà em lại buộc phải xài cái dây dài ấy mới được.
> Bác có biết chổ nào bán đủ bộ ở HCM không? Đồ TQ thôi.
> Thanks bác chủ.


Đầy...
Google: dungcusangtao chấm ...mắm tôm  :Smile:  
www.dungcusangtao.com/

----------


## DUYCNC

Chủ thớt Còn 3 bộ driver & stepper Vexta 2 phare không nhỉ? Còn thì inbox cho Minh thông tin để Minh chuyên khoản. Tks

----------


## ppgas

> Chủ thớt Còn 3 bộ driver & stepper Vexta 2 phare không nhỉ? Còn thì inbox cho Minh thông tin để Minh chuyên khoản. Tks


Còn đủ 3 bộ. 
Đã inbox cho bác. Cảm ơn.

----------


## minhtriet

> Hơi căng ,  cái máy thường phải chơi với cái dây dẫn động của nó, mà em lại buộc phải xài cái dây dài ấy mới được.
> Bác có biết chổ nào bán đủ bộ ở HCM không? Đồ TQ thôi.
> Thanks bác chủ.


Nếu đồ china thì bác vào đây:
www.dungcusangtao.com

----------


## ppgas

Hai em này co ai cần không, em giải quyết bớt 1 em? 1200k.



> Đính kèm 3149


Còn 3 bộ này nữa: giảm 10% còn 1350k 3 bộ.



> Còn 3 bộ driver & stepper Vexta như trong hình, đã test cẩn thận, các bác ủng hộ nhé.
> 
> 3 driver UD2115b + 3 step motor *(2con UPH-268 và 1con Step Syn 103H7123)* - 1500K/3bộ
> Đính kèm 3101
> Đính kèm 3103
> Đính kèm 3104
> 
> Cảm ơn.

----------


## anhxco

> Hai em này co ai cần không, em giải quyết bớt 1 em? 1200k.
> 
> 
> Còn 3 bộ này nữa: giảm 10% còn 1350k 3 bộ.


bộ này mà làm tròn 3 số 0 thì đẹp hỉ, nhắm mắt đưa chân liền.

----------


## ppgas

> bộ này mà làm tròn 3 số 0 thì đẹp hỉ, nhắm mắt đưa chân liền.


Mấy bộ driver này mấy tháng trước mua ngoài Đà Nẵng 400k, vận chuyển 150k, tổng cộng 1350k (chưa có step motor). Nay bán 1350k, *bao gồm step* là vui rồi  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Mấy bộ driver này mấy tháng trước mua ngoài Đà Nẵng 400k, vận chuyển 150k, tổng cộng 1350k (chưa có step motor). Nay bán 1350k, *bao gồm step* là vui rồi


hi`hi`, khônng lẽ giờ lại chạy ra lại đà nẵng, chỉ đc cái làm giàu cho bọn chuyển phát.

----------


## ppgas

> hi`hi`, khônng lẽ giờ lại chạy ra lại đà nẵng, chỉ đc cái làm giàu cho bọn chuyển phát.


Tạo công ăn việc làm cho một số người  :Smile:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bác tìm hộ em bộ như inbox cho bác nhé

----------


## ppgas

> bác tìm hộ em bộ như inbox cho bác nhé


Bác thủ công, mấy món bác yêu cầu em không có ah.

Và nhân đây, xin thông báo luôn với các bác, em chỉ còn 3 bộ driver & step motor Vexta 2 pha và 2 con êtô:
-* 3 driver UD2115b + 3 step motor (2con UPH-268 và 1con Step Syn 103H7123) - 1500K/3bộ --> giảm còn 1350k* 



*- Cam lock vise bán 1 trong 2 cái: 1200k*

Tham khảo: http://kar.ca/gs-103-8-inch-quick-action-vise.html 

Những món khác đã bán hết (hoặc không bán nữa  :Smile: )
Cảm ơn tất cả.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Bác thủ công, mấy món bác yêu cầu em không có ah.
> 
> Và nhân đây, xin thông báo luôn với các bác, em chỉ còn 3 bộ driver & step motor Vexta 2 pha và 2 con êtô:
> -* 3 driver UD2115b + 3 step motor (2con UPH-268 và 1con Step Syn 103H7123) - 1500K/3bộ --> giảm còn 1350k* 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Cam lock vise bán 1 trong 2 cái: 1200k*
> 
> ...


Bộ step motor này momen bao nhiêu bác nhỉ?tầm 3N.m thì bác để lại cho e nhé!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Bộ step motor này momen bao nhiêu bác nhỉ?tầm 3N.m thì bác để lại cho e nhé!


Bác tra trên mạng giúp nhé. Nhớ có lần đọc đâu đó thì khoảng 1.4N.m thì phải.

----------


## ppgas

> Bác thủ công, mấy món bác yêu cầu em không có ah.
> 
> Và nhân đây, xin thông báo luôn với các bác, em chỉ còn 3 bộ driver & step motor Vexta 2 pha và 2 con êtô:
> -* 3 driver UD2115b + 3 step motor (2con UPH-268 và 1con Step Syn 103H7123) - 1500K/3bộ --> giảm còn 1350k* 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Cam lock vise bán 1 trong 2 cái: 1200k*
> 
> ...


Giảm con êtô (con có núm tròn đỏ) 10%, còn 1,080k.
3 bộ Vexta driver và step motor 1,350k.

Cập nhật lần này nữa thôi, không ai ủng hộ em mang đi ... tặng.  :Smile:  trước khi thanh lý đợt 2...

----------


## anhxco

> Giảm con êtô (con có núm tròn đỏ) 10%, còn 1,080k.
> 3 bộ Vexta driver và step motor 1,350k.
> 
> Cập nhật lần này nữa thôi, không ai ủng hộ em mang đi ... tặng.  trước khi thanh lý đợt 2...


hehe tặng em đi bác!

----------


## ppgas

> hehe tặng em đi bác!


Hổm rày thấy bác mua búa sua, không biết nhà còn thiếu món gì?  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Hổm rày thấy bác mua búa sua, không biết nhà còn thiếu món gì?


hehe, em mua có 2 món chứ nhiêu đâu, còn thiếu nhiều lắm à

----------


## ppgas

Hàng vẫn còn, túng tiền tiêu... :Frown: 
Cái link test driver... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHqfO1so2Sw

Hoặc:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/53...-tu-zero/page6

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hàng vẫn còn, túng tiền tiêu...


Nếu động cơ trục phi 8 mình dăng ký lấy nhé.

----------


## ppgas

> Nếu động cơ trục phi 8 mình dăng ký lấy nhé.


Toàn 6 - 6.35mm thôi.

----------


## anhxco

> Toàn 6 - 6.35mm thôi.


em vẫn chờ bác hạ giá đây  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

@anhxco: Khi nào ghé mình lấy tý mỡ cao tốc về xài nhé

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> @anhxco: Khi nào ghé mình lấy tý mỡ cao tốc về xài nhé


Dạ, camt ơn bác, mà hình như bác sắp ghé Thăng lấy đồ phải k, bác tính hồi nào ghé, e sắp xếp đc thì ghé uống cafe luôn thể gửi bác cái board nguồn luôn.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Dạ, camt ơn bác, mà hình như bác sắp ghé Thăng lấy đồ phải k, bác tính hồi nào ghé, e sắp xếp đc thì ghé uống cafe luôn thể gửi bác cái board nguồn luôn.


Chiều nay, 16h20 nhé

----------


## anhxco

> Chiều nay, 16h20 nhé


Dạ, để e thu xếp, có gì e gọi cho bác, trưa nay thro kế hoạch là e có nhôm profile rồi, lên Thắng gửi nguồn, board cho bác rùi lấy ít ốc hôm bữa bác cho về cb làm máy mà vừa.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

Cụ ppgas đợt này có gì hay hay cần thanh lý nữa không, hóng mãi không thấy nè..?!!

----------


## ppgas

> Cụ ppgas đợt này có gì hay hay cần thanh lý nữa không, hóng mãi không thấy nè..?!!


Hehe... góc làm việc bây giờ chuẩn bị hết chỗ chứa tiếp rồi...

Chắc phải tính tiếp thôi... bác ủng hộ tiếp nhé.

----------


## jimmyli

có cái khoang nào để rẻ lại không anh ơi  :Big Grin:  vài bữa em ra SG khám sức khỏe bơ về để dành  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Hehe... góc làm việc bây giờ chuẩn bị hết chỗ chứa tiếp rồi...
> 
> Chắc phải tính tiếp thôi... bác ủng hộ tiếp nhé.


Em đang cần cái  khaoen bàn nho nhỏ cùng cái giá gắn máy cắt để phục vụ việc hoàn thành con cnc của e, có con nào phù hợp bác để lại e, bác thấy conanof phù hợp để laijcho e,inbox cũng đc nếu bác ngại, e đang cần để hoàn thiện con cnc cùi bắp của e, nếu bác cần e gửi trả hoặc coi như e thuê của bác cũng đc, e khoias bác lắm à, trừ việc bác chơi hơi sang trongviệc shipping, mần giàu cho bọn nó quá, hehe.  Thiệt tình nhá bác!
À quên, thấy bác có tới bộ đồng hồ so, e mượn con đc kk!!!??

----------


## minhtriet

> Em đang cần cái  khaoen bàn nho nhỏ cùng cái giá gắn máy cắt để phục vụ việc hoàn thành con cnc của e, có con nào phù hợp bác để lại e, bác thấy conanof phù hợp để laijcho e,inbox cũng đc nếu bác ngại, e đang cần để hoàn thiện con cnc cùi bắp của e, nếu bác cần e gửi trả hoặc coi như e thuê của bác cũng đc, e khoias bác lắm à, trừ việc bác chơi hơi sang trongviệc shipping, mần giàu cho bọn nó quá, hehe.  Thiệt tình nhá bác!
> À quên, thấy bác có tới bộ đồng hồ so, e mượn con đc kk!!!??


Bác Tuanlm là trùm đồng hồ so sao bác ko qua mượn cho gần mà phải mượn tận nơi xa?
Còn ko thì lúc mô ra Huế mình cho mượn  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhxco

> Bác Tuanlm là trùm đồng hồ so sao bác ko qua mượn cho gần mà phải mượn tận nơi xa?
> Còn ko thì lúc mô ra Huế mình cho mượn


Hihi, ý em là tiện gửi mượn luôn bác ạ, mượn ở xa có cái hay của mượn xa ... :Smile: . Đùa chứ e quên bác Tuanlm, mà không biết bác ấy có cho mượng không.
Bác Triết ở Huế à? bác ở chổ nào? có dịp ghé HUế e ghé chơi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## mortasin

> Hehe... góc làm việc bây giờ chuẩn bị hết chỗ chứa tiếp rồi...
> Đính kèm 3514
> Chắc phải tính tiếp thôi... bác ủng hộ tiếp nhé.


Anh ppgas mua cái máy cưa lọng bao nhiều tiền vậy anh , cái máy trong hình anh có bán không ?

----------


## huyquynhbk

Bác có bán cái đồng hồ so vs máy khoan trong hình k?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## elenercom

Lót dép hóng bác Trương xả hàng đợt hai đây.
Hàng bác này ngon lém.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> có cái khoang nào để rẻ lại không anh ơi  vài bữa em ra SG khám sức khỏe bơ về để dành


Hi jimmily, khoan thì hàng nhỏ gọn, xinh xắn, rẻ thì bó chim  :Smile: , 4-600k, có cái khoan Hitachi keyless chuck hay lắm... vào SG bác ghé chơi, có món nào thích thì nhích.




> Anh ppgas mua cái máy cưa lọng bao nhiều tiền vậy anh , cái máy trong hình anh có bán không ?


Đồ Proxxon em để ngó chơi, chưa có ý định bán ah.




> Lót dép hóng bác Trương xả hàng đợt hai đây.
> Hàng bác này ngon lém.


Cảm ơn bác Long. kỳ này hơi bận bịu tí nên chưa xả hàng được bác ah.




> Bác có bán cái đồng hồ so vs máy khoan trong hình k?


Đồng hồ so mitutoyo, còn khá đẹp, chính xác, cả cái gá Kenetic (bị gãy cần gạc on/off, cái này chế lại rất dễ), giá 950k (bằng giá hàng bãi khi chưa lau chùi  :Smile: )
Khoan mà khoan nào? lớn 60kg, nhỏ 1,6kg  :Smile: 




> Hihi, ý em là tiện gửi mượn luôn bác ạ, mượn ở xa có cái hay của mượn xa .... Đùa chứ e quên bác Tuanlm, mà không biết bác ấy có cho mượng không.
> Bác Triết ở Huế à? bác ở chổ nào? có dịp ghé HUế e ghé chơi.


Biết bác đùa, nhưng không có cái gá máy mài để cho muợn, chỉ có gá máy khoan tay. 
Bác thông cảm dụ giao hàng, nếu mang đến tận nhà xe để gửi hàng cho từng người thì chắc không chạy đuợc rồi. Nghề kiếm cơm bị ảnh huởng trầm trọng ->> húp cháo  :Smile: 
Riêng bác, nếu cần 3 bộ driver và step? em giao đến tận nhà. tiền ship qui thành 1 li cafe, ok mai giao luôn?

----------

jimmyli

----------


## anhxco

> Hi jimmily, khoan thì hàng nhỏ gọn, xinh xắn, rẻ thì bó chim , 4-600k, có cái khoan Hitachi keyless chuck hay lắm... vào SG bác ghé chơi, có món nào thích thì nhích.
> 
> 
> 
> Đồ Proxxon em để ngó chơi, chưa có ý định bán ah.
> 
> 
> Cảm ơn bác Long. kỳ này hơi bận bịu tí nên chưa xả hàng được bác ah.
> 
> ...


Hi`hi`, e mượn là mượn hàng nhỏ chứ hàng lớn mượn mần chi. Mà cái gá máy khoan tay bác có thanh lý không đó, !? 3 bộ kia để e test xong con máy đầu tay rồi nâng cấp ( với điều kiện lúc đó nó chưa đi), hi`hi`.
Mượn lời chị siu: "em thích bác rồi đó."  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## jimmyli

@ppgas: ý em nhầm định tậu cái khoang bàn đó, thôi giờ có chút đạn, có gì em cho em cái số phone dăm bữa nửa tháng em ghé em còn biết đường liên lạc  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> @ppgas: ý em nhầm định tậu cái khoang bàn đó, thôi giờ có chút đạn, có gì em cho em cái số phone dăm bữa nửa tháng em ghé em còn biết đường liên lạc


Đây nhé:
0913 775140  :Smile:

----------

jimmyli

----------


## Đỗ Phong

cho mình hỏi chiếc khoan này bán chưa ? cho mính sddt để liên lạc nhé

----------


## ppgas

Tình hình là bán gần hết số dụng cụ tàng trữ và lúa má cũng dồi dào rồi, xin chân thành cảm ơn tất cả các bác đã nhiệt tình ủng hộ. 
Trong quá trình giao nhận hàng nếu có gì thiếu sót hay chậm trễ, mong các bác thông cảm.

Xin thông báo đóng chủ đề này và nhân tiện xin báo cáo dự án manh nha bấy lâu đã khởi công!

----------

thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## huanpt

> Tình hình là bán gần hết số dụng cụ tàng trữ và lúa má cũng dồi dào rồi, xin chân thành cảm ơn tất cả các bác đã nhiệt tình ủng hộ. 
> Trong quá trình giao nhận hàng nếu có gì thiếu sót hay chậm trễ, mong các bác thông cảm.
> 
> Xin thông báo đóng chủ đề này và nhân tiện xin báo cáo dự án manh nha bấy lâu đã khởi công!


Cái này quen quen  :Smile:  Mình có cái mua của cu Nam lâu lắm rồi.  :Smile: 
Hình như trùng ý tưởng, cũng tính làm cái máy tiện như thế này.

----------


## anhxco

> Tình hình là bán gần hết số dụng cụ tàng trữ và lúa má cũng dồi dào rồi, xin chân thành cảm ơn tất cả các bác đã nhiệt tình ủng hộ. 
> Trong quá trình giao nhận hàng nếu có gì thiếu sót hay chậm trễ, mong các bác thông cảm.
> 
> Xin thông báo đóng chủ đề này và nhân tiện xin báo cáo dự án manh nha bấy lâu đã khởi công!


Cái nì hành trình đc bao nhiêu bác?

----------


## ppgas

> Cái này quen quen  Mình có cái mua của cu Nam lâu lắm rồi. 
> Hình như trùng ý tưởng, cũng tính làm cái máy tiện như thế này.


Nói gì thì nói, em vẫn khoái lathe hơn.
Khi nào bác bắt tay vào làm vậy? Con mini lathe đã có chủ mới chưa bác? Haizzz... nhà chật quá.

Hehe... nhìn thì vậy nhưng chặng đường còn xa quá. Ham ham hố hố không biết rồi sẽ về đâu...

----------


## ppgas

> Cái nì hành trình đc bao nhiêu bác?


Tổng chiều dài ray khoảng 550mm, hành trình chắc 300-350mm quá.

----------


## huanpt

> Nói gì thì nói, em vẫn khoái lathe hơn.
> Khi nào bác bắt tay vào làm vậy? Con mini lathe đã có chủ mới chưa bác? Haizzz... nhà chật quá.
> 
> Hehe... nhìn thì vậy nhưng chặng đường còn xa quá. Ham ham hố hố không biết rồi sẽ về đâu...


Máy tiện lên đường lâu rồi.

Ý tưởng đang đấu đá nhau nên chưa thể bắt tay. Đang tính làm cái bệ máy rồi bắt ụ đầu và hệ ray này lên, nhưng sợ nặng quá. Phương án 2 là bắt luôn cái ụ vào hệ ray -> sợ yếu.

Dự định sẽ khởi công trước tết công gô và hoàn thành 1 năm sau đó.  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Haha... trong cuốn "thiên địa am tường" có nhắc đến tết công gô nhưng tác giả cũng không biết nên đốt pháo vào lúc nào.  :Smile: 
Giải pháp tạm thời em đang nghĩ  :Smile: 

Và đang tơ tưởng em headstock này:

----------


## huanpt

Cái bệ máy làm vậy không sợ rung à?
Dự trù thiệt hại cho cái ụ đầu này bao nhiêu?

----------


## ppgas

> Cái bệ máy làm vậy không sợ rung à?
> Dự trù thiệt hại cho cái ụ đầu này bao nhiêu?


sợ, rất sợ nhưng vì nghĩ làm tạm bợ nên cũng... bớt sợ.
còn thiệt hại cho cái ụ đầu, bàn xe dao, ụ dao, chống tâm, đợi sau "tết" 1năm rồi tính tiếp  :Smile:

----------


## huanpt

Mình khuyên không nên làm vậy. Sẽ ớn lạnh ngay từ nhát dao đầu tiên.

----------

ppgas

----------


## culitruong

Bản thân cái máy tiện, 2 trục (tên gì quên mất nhưng không phải là x,y ) là khó nhất, cái đó bác có rồi, phần còn lại khá đơn giản.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác ơi cái bộ xy đấy mấy thanh trượt nó khoẻ lắm, thanh ren máy tiện thật cũng chỉ bằng ngón tay thôi, nhưng mà bác nên bắt nó vào cái đế vững vững tí thì mới ổn, yếu quá nó vặn thì phí lắm bác ạ. 
Bác nên cắt miếng sắt dày 30-40mm rồi phay phẳng mà bắt em nó lên, không thừa đâu bác ạ.

----------


## ppgas

> Bản thân cái máy tiện, 2 trục (tên gì quên mất nhưng không phải là x,y ) là khó nhất, cái đó bác có rồi, phần còn lại khá đơn giản.


Đây nè bác:
Đính kèm 4168

Nhìn vậy thôi, đúng là Z có rồi, cái này thép nguyên khối, chỗ mỏng nhất cũng 15mm, nặng 50kg: ổn. 
X cũng có rồi nhưng bằng nhôm, hành trình 75mm, vức
C cũng có nhưng cho yếu lắm. Motor kéo spindle thì có nhiều lựa chọn, 300W (3400 rpm): ổn, (hoặc servo mitshubishi 750w: không biết cách lái) vấn đề chỉ ở chỗ gá đặt.




> Bác ơi cái bộ xy đấy mấy thanh trượt nó khoẻ lắm, thanh ren máy tiện thật cũng chỉ bằng ngón tay thôi, nhưng mà bác nên bắt nó vào cái đế vững vững tí thì mới ổn, yếu quá nó vặn thì phí lắm bác ạ. 
> Bác nên cắt miếng sắt dày 30-40mm rồi phay phẳng mà bắt em nó lên, không thừa đâu bác ạ.


Cái này nguyên khối, IKO-japan, ray bảng 20, vít me 20-05, kéo bằng con servo yaskawa 400w. Ngon.
Để hôm nào rảnh xem lại chi tiết các thông số ghi trên ray và vít me.


Vấn đề đúng là khối đế, chắc phải đặt hàng 30-40 mim như bác Tuấn tư vấn thì khỏi phải lo.

----------


## anhxco

> Đây nè bác:
> Đính kèm 4168
> 
> Nhìn vậy thôi, đúng là Z có rồi, cái này thép nguyên khối, chỗ mỏng nhất cũng 15mm, nặng 50kg: ổn. 
> X cũng có rồi nhưng bằng nhôm, hành trình 75mm, vức
> C cũng có nhưng cho yếu lắm. Motor kéo spindle thì có nhiều lựa chọn, 300W (3400 rpm): ổn, (hoặc servo mitshubishi 750w: không biết cách lái) vấn đề chỉ ở chỗ gá đặt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bộ nì hành trình bao nhiêu bác!

----------


## ppgas

> Bộ nì hành trình bao nhiêu bác!


Hỏi rồi, tui trả lời rồi ở bài post số 215 cùng thớt này. Tìm lại đọc nó mới zui  :Smile:

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Hỏi rồi, tui trả lời rồi ở bài post số 215 cùng thớt này. Tìm lại đọc nó mới zui


hihi, thấy rồi, trí nhớ e dạo này kém quá, mà bác cũng mới trả lời áng chừng chơ đã chính xác đâu  :Smile: 
Vẫn áy náy với bác vụ kia, sorry nhá.

----------


## ppgas

> hihi, thấy rồi, trí nhớ e dạo này kém quá, mà bác cũng mới trả lời áng chừng chơ đã chính xác đâu 
> Vẫn áy náy với bác vụ kia, sorry nhá.


Bác cứ úp mở "vụ kia" nghe cũng dui tai nhỉ! Quyết đại đi! Tui đang cần! Vẫn đang chờ bác đổi ý. Cảm ơn bác trước  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Bác cứ úp mở "vụ kia" nghe cũng dui tai nhỉ! Quyết đại đi! Tui đang cần! Vẫn đang chờ bác đổi ý. Cảm ơn bác trước


Ua, e nhớ là e trả lời bác chắc chắn rồi mà ta, có up mở gì đâu hèo. 
Nhìn lui nhìn lại cái combo của bác thật là phê, con nì mà làm C frame là đúng bài, sau mà bác có thanh lý thì nhắn e trước nhé.  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Ua, e nhớ là e trả lời bác chắc chắn rồi mà ta, có up mở gì đâu hèo. 
> Nhìn lui nhìn lại cái combo của bác thật là phê, con nì mà làm C frame là đúng bài, sau mà bác có thanh lý thì nhắn e trước nhé.


Đúng, đã nhận trả lời của bác, nhưng em cố không hiểu :Smile: 
Cố tăng sự áy náy lên càng cao càng tốt  :Smile:

----------

anhxco

----------


## ppgas

Sáng nay thấy có ngoài bãi hàng Nhật cũ thuận tay em lụm luôn mớ lặt vặt. 


Không nhớ bác Elenercom có hỏi em kiếm giúp cái này ở một bài nào đó. 
Bác xem có thích thì chuyển em 2 xị, em chuyển bác 1 cái đầu khoan đuôi lục giác cái đuôi nối dài lục giác (có thể bẻ nghiêng tí).

Vận chuyển thì khi nào có dịp gửi kèm nếu bác mua hàng trong TpHCM nhé  :Smile: 




Theo hình, cái đồng hồ và cái khoan pin chỉ là vật đối chiếu :Smile:

----------

elenercom, nhatson

----------


## mig21

cứ tưởng bác Ppgas buôn thêm đồng hồ nữa chứ, định hỏi giá  :Big Grin: 
@cái đầu khoan nhiêu tiền vậy bác, nếu dư để lại e 1 cái

----------

ppgas

----------


## huyquynhbk

cái máy khoan hitachi e mua của bác hqua mới chạy thử đc.ngon lắm bác pê pê gát ah. thanks bác nhé!

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác có cái đầu chuyển cắm vào cái mở vít của mình để chuyển thành 6ly35 thông dung không bác

----------


## elenercom

Bác Trương thật là chu đáo. Thank bác nhé. Thứ Hai tới tui chuyển tiền lun.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> cứ tưởng bác Ppgas buôn thêm đồng hồ nữa chứ, định hỏi giá 
> @cái đầu khoan nhiêu tiền vậy bác, nếu dư để lại e 1 cái


Lôi đồng hồ lên đây buôn ông Adm ổng cắn lưỡi luôn, tội nghiệp  :Smile: 
Ba cái đồ này mua thì không nhiêu tiền nhưng hiếm gặp (có thể do ít đi lùng) nên còn thì vẫn còn mà chỉ để trang trí cho nó đông đủ tí bác :Smile: .

----------


## ppgas

> Bác có cái đầu chuyển cắm vào cái mở vít của mình để chuyển thành 6ly35 thông dung không bác


Dạ không có bác thuhanoi, nếu bác cần thêm mũi 5 li, hôm nào có dịp em gửi bác thêm cái nữa (đuôi vẫn 5 li nhưng đầu mở to/nhỏ hơn cái bác đang có) :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> cái máy khoan hitachi e mua của bác hqua mới chạy thử đc.ngon lắm bác pê pê gát ah. thanks bác nhé!


Vậy thì hay quá, cảm ơn bác. :Smile: 




> Bác Trương thật là chu đáo. Thank bác nhé. Thứ Hai tới tui chuyển tiền lun.


Hay không bằng hên bác Long. :Smile:

----------


## maxx.side

Mấy cái đánh dấu còn nhiều không đại ca, hôm nào hốt dùm em một it, dạo này làm tuốt Bà Rịa không qua anh cafe được thấy máy đẹp mà chưa qua nghía thử  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Mấy cái đánh dấu còn nhiều không đại ca, hôm nào hốt dùm em một it, dạo này làm tuốt Bà Rịa không qua anh cafe được thấy máy đẹp mà chưa qua nghía thử


Để lúc rảnh a lụm cho vài cái nhé. Hàng mới xuống xe, bãi nó hét giá cao quá. Có a báo nhé.

----------


## maxx.side

Ok thanks anh trước  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

lụm cho em 1kg những thứ mà anh thấy độc nhé , chứ qua nhà anh nhận quà ngại quá.... nhất là mấy cái tool có đuôi lục giác xài cho máy bắn vis đó.

----------


## ppgas

> lụm cho em 1kg những thứ mà anh thấy độc nhé , chứ qua nhà anh nhận quà ngại quá.... nhất là mấy cái tool có đuôi lục giác xài cho máy bắn vis đó.


Ok, để đó. 1 tuần là it nhất hen.

----------


## elenercom

Đã nhận được hàng của bác ppgas. Rất là ưng ý heheh. Thank bác ppgas nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## romvang

Bác ơi món nào còn banh banh nó ra chụp hình giúp e với. Thích cái búa nhỏ và cây dao,...




> Sáng nay thấy có ngoài bãi hàng Nhật cũ thuận tay em lụm luôn mớ lặt vặt. 
> Đính kèm 7707
> 
> Không nhớ bác Elenercom có hỏi em kiếm giúp cái này ở một bài nào đó. 
> Bác xem có thích thì chuyển em 2 xị, em chuyển bác 1 cái đầu khoan đuôi lục giác cái đuôi nối dài lục giác (có thể bẻ nghiêng tí).
> 
> Vận chuyển thì khi nào có dịp gửi kèm nếu bác mua hàng trong TpHCM nhé 
> Đính kèm 7704
> Đính kèm 7705
> ...

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác ơi món nào còn banh banh nó ra chụp hình giúp e với. Thích cái búa nhỏ và cây dao,...


Hehe bác rơm ơi  :Smile: , 
Mấy món chụp hình khoe chơi. Anh em có thích thì tiện tay mình nhặt giúp.

Bác maxxside,
Hôm nào về sg thì ới a nhé. Nhặt giúp rồi.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## Nam CNC

PPgas , em tranh thủ chủ nhật đi mua , cho em cái địa chỉ chơi , còn không anh em mình cùng đi 1 chuyến xem nhiều thứ nè.

----------


## maxx.side

> Hehe bác rơm ơi , 
> Mấy món chụp hình khoe chơi. Anh em có thích thì tiện tay mình nhặt giúp.
> 
> Bác maxxside,
> Hôm nào về sg thì ới a nhé. Nhặt giúp rồi.


Ok thanks anh, tranh thủ chủ nhật này ghé luôn

----------


## romvang

Thấy mấy món là là em chảy nước miếng. Cái nào bác dư dùng inbox e với nha

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> PPgas , em tranh thủ chủ nhật đi mua , cho em cái địa chỉ chơi , còn không anh em mình cùng đi 1 chuyến xem nhiều thứ nè.


Dịp khác nha. Chủ nhật tuần này họp phụ huynh cho thiếu nhi rồi.

Maxxside, 
Có ghé thì chiều CN nhé. Sáng phải làm cha tốt rồi  :Smile: .

----------

maxx.side

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, họp phụ huynh là họp giữa ông anh & cô giáo tại nhà riêng hay họp tại trường?

----------


## ppgas

> Ủa, họp phụ huynh là họp giữa ông anh & cô giáo tại nhà riêng hay họp tại trường?


Nhiều chuyện kinh :Smile:  hổng lẽ mời cô giáo về nhà họp. Mà nói nghe chơi, nhìn cô giáo cũng thích họp lắm  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

> Ủa, họp phụ huynh là họp giữa ông anh & cô giáo tại nhà riêng hay họp tại trường?


Đúng là gà mờ, mấy năm nữa là biết à, CN này tui cũng họp mà. Lúc nào mà chả "cô ơi cô, bố cháu ..."

----------


## Khoa C3

...khỏe lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Như đã post trong chủ đề kia, (http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/4825-Ban-tai-co-cau):



1. Máy mở vít Delvo, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v (3 cái), 35w - 300k



2. Máy mở vít NCH-15, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v, 60w - 300k


3. Máy mài khuôn Leutor, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, 65W. Đầu kẹp khoan, ngậm cán từ 0- 5.3mm.
Hàng ngon, máy đầm tay, mài giảm rung. Vỏ phíp dày nên không nóng tay luc mài. *- 400K*




4. Máy mài khuôn Leutor, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, 46W. Đầu kẹp khoan, ngậm cán từ 0- 5.3mm.
Hàng ngon, máy đầm tay, mài giảm rung. Vỏ phíp dày nên không nóng tay luc mài  *- 350K*


5. Máy mài khuôn Leutor, hàng Nhật, 100vAC, 35W. Đầu kẹp 3 ngàm kiểu đầu khoan, kẹp được max 6mm *- 350K*


6. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi, ít ồn *- 500K*




7. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin, ít ồn *- 500K*




Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

 Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
 Cảm ơn, 

 Và còn tiếp...

----------


## ahdvip

cái đồng hồ kia bao tiền 1 kg vậy anh, em hốt nhé  :Wink:

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp...
8. Máy soi nhôm, gỗ Makita 3701, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 550K 


9. Máy soi đa năng của Nhật Densan MBD-200, đầu kẹp max 3mm, nguyên zin, hàng Nhật bãi điện 100vAC, 300W 




10. Con máy điêu khắc nổi tiếng khắp thế iới Automach HCT30, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 80W, chạy êm - 750k (1 bô 2 con: 1 mài 1 đục)


Con mài sẹo: 


11. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 350k 



12. Khoan tay Makita, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp 10mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 360w - 350k



13. Khoan tay Makita, điều chỉnh được tốc độ (bấm nhẹ/mạnh) có 2 chế đọ chạy tới/lui. Chấu kẹp 10mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 360w - 550k 





Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

 Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
 Cảm ơn, 

 Và còn tiếp...

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp...

14. Máy soi gỗ (chuyên soi lố tròn đường kính max 300mm) Toshiba DRD-6A, đầu kẹp khoan max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật bãi zin, còn trong thùng, đủ phụ kiện. Điện 100vAC, 140W - 950K 






15. Máy mài khuôn Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 400K



15. Máy mài đá, Hitachi KL-113, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W, có bàn gá như hình - 500K



16. Máy cưa long Makita-4300V, chuyên trị gố, nhôm& sắt mỏng. hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 390W. còn khá mới. - 600K





17. Còn cái khoan bàn đế đúc gang bé bé xinh xinh (nhưng khá nặng), chấu kẹp 6.5mm, kéo bằng động cơ chổi than 150W  - 700k


Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
Cảm ơn và mong các bác ủng hộ, 

Xin hết.

----------


## hoctap256

2. Máy mở vít NCH-15, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v, 60w - 300k

bác chụp chỗ chỉnh lực, đầu kẹp và chỗ công tắc cho em xem với ạ

----------


## jimmyli

bộ máy đục gỗ còn sài ngon không anh, mấy cái dao đục có mua được không, anh nhận gạch không vậy tầm vài ngày em vô sg bợ luôn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ppgas

> 2. Máy mở vít NCH-15, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v, 60w - 300k
> 
> bác chụp chỗ chỉnh lực, đầu kẹp và chỗ công tắc cho em xem với ạ


Đây bác hoctap256,

Cây màu xanh lá nhé

----------


## ppgas

> bộ máy đục gỗ còn sài ngon không anh, mấy cái dao đục có mua được không, anh nhận gạch không vậy tầm vài ngày em vô sg bợ luôn


Em tranh thủ mấy hôm nay cho xong, tuần sau bận rộn nên không hẹn được bác  :Smile:

----------


## hojcvex

Em lấy số 10 và máy mở vít màu vàng anh Gas nhé! Đã CK Thánks anh!

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em lấy số 10 và máy mở vít màu vàng anh Gas nhé! Đã CK Thánks anh!


Ok bác hojcvex. Giờ đi bãi, tối về đóng gói  :Smile: .
Thanks.

----------


## daiduong86

Dạ cho em hỏi bác Ppgas còn món nào bán nữa ko ạ? :Frown:

----------


## ppgas

> Dạ cho em hỏi bác Ppgas còn món nào bán nữa ko ạ?


Bác daiduong chịu khó xem lại bài post ngày 9/07 bên trang 13 nhé.

----------


## ppgas

> Như đã post trong chủ đề kia, (http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/4825-Ban-tai-co-cau):
> 
> Đính kèm 9584
> 
> 1. Máy mở vít Delvo, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v (3 cái), 35w - 300k -* chỉ còn 1 cây*
> Đính kèm 9585
> Đính kèm 9586
> 
> 2. Máy mở vít NCH-15, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v, 60w - 300k *-xong*
> ...


Cập nhật lại những mục đã xong tô màu đỏ như trên

----------


## maxx.side

Giờ mới nhớ là hứa tặng anh cục đá mài mini quên hôm giờ, chủ nhật tranh thủ chạy lên cafe xem anh còn món nào lụm vài món luon  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Giờ mới nhớ là hứa tặng anh cục đá mài mini quên hôm giờ, chủ nhật tranh thủ chạy lên cafe xem anh còn món nào lụm vài món luon


Hê lô Maxx,
Ừ tranh thủ chủ nhật chay qua café nhé. Còn món nào thì gần như nó đã được post lên đây hết rồi  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

1. Máy mở vít Delvo, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v (3 cái), 35w - 300k - chỉ còn 1 cây



3. Máy mài khuôn Leutor, (chỉ còn cây này) hàng Nhật, 100vAC, 65W. Đầu kẹp khoan, ngậm cán từ 0- 5.3mm.
Hàng ngon, máy đầm tay, mài giảm rung. Vỏ phíp dày nên không nóng tay luc mài. - 400K 





6. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi - 500K



7. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 500K




8. Máy soi nhôm, gỗ Makita 3701, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 550K 



9. Máy soi đa năng của Nhật Densan MBD-200, đầu kẹp max 3mm, nguyên zin, hàng Nhật bãi điện 100vAC, 300W - 500K





Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
Cảm ơn và mong các bác ủng hộ,

----------


## maxx.side

em lấy số 1 số 3 và số 9 nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

11. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 350k 



13. Khoan tay Makita, điều chỉnh được tốc độ (bấm nhẹ/mạnh) có 2 chế đọ chạy tới/lui. Chấu kẹp 10mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 360w - 550k 



14. Máy soi gỗ (chuyên soi lố tròn đường kính max 300mm) Toshiba DRD-6A, đầu kẹp khoan max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật bãi zin, còn trong thùng, đủ phụ kiện. Điện 100vAC, 140W - 950K 




15. Máy mài khuôn Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 400K



15. Máy mài đá, Hitachi KL-113, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W, có bàn gá như hình - 500K



16. Máy cưa lọng Makita-4300V, chuyên trị gố, nhôm& sắt mỏng. hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 390W. còn khá mới. - 600K



17. Còn cái khoan bàn đế đúc gang bé bé xinh xinh (nhưng khá nặng), chấu kẹp 6.5mm, kéo bằng động cơ chổi than 150W - 700k



Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

 Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
Cảm ơn,

----------


## ppgas

> em lấy số 1 số 3 và số 9 nhé


Ok, maxx. Bao giờ qua?

----------


## phuongpham1190

con này còn không anh ơi còn thì cho em cái thông số với 
thank bác

----------


## ppgas

> con này còn không anh ơi còn thì cho em cái thông số với 
> thank bác


Con này đã ra đi rồi. Bác xem phần cập nhật mới nhất hôm nay nhé.

----------


## mattroidem

> con này còn không anh ơi còn thì cho em cái thông số với 
> thank bác


Bác cần con này inbox em nhé.

----------


## ppgas

1. Máy mở vít Delvo, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v (3 cái), 35w - 300k - chỉ còn 1 cây (Chưa nối dây trong hình-cây số 2 từ phải sang) - *250k*


3. Máy mài khuôn Leutor, (chỉ còn cây này) hàng Nhật, 100vAC, 65W. Đầu kẹp khoan, ngậm cán từ 0- 5.3mm.
Hàng ngon, máy đầm tay, mài giảm rung. Vỏ phíp dày nên không nóng tay luc mài. - *đã bán*

6. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi - 500K



7. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 500K




8. Máy soi nhôm, gỗ Makita 3701, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 550K 



9. Máy soi đa năng của Nhật Densan MBD-200, đầu kẹp max 3mm, nguyên zin, hàng Nhật bãi điện 100vAC, 300W - 500K*đã bán*

[QUOTE=ppgas;49113]11. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 350k 



13. Khoan tay Makita, điều chỉnh được tốc độ (bấm nhẹ/mạnh) có 2 chế đọ chạy tới/lui. Chấu kẹp 10mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 360w - 550k 



14. Máy soi gỗ (chuyên soi lố tròn đường kính max 300mm) Toshiba DRD-6A, đầu kẹp khoan max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật bãi zin, còn trong thùng, đủ phụ kiện. Điện 100vAC, 140W - 950K 




15. Máy mài khuôn Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 400K



15. Máy mài đá, Hitachi KL-113, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W, có bàn gá như hình - 500K



16. Máy cưa lọng Makita-4300V, chuyên trị gố, nhôm& sắt mỏng. hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 390W. còn khá mới. - 600K



17. Còn cái khoan bàn đế đúc gang bé bé xinh xinh (nhưng khá nặng), chấu kẹp 6.5mm, kéo bằng động cơ chổi than 150W - 700k



Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
Cảm ơn và mong các bác ủng hộ.

----------


## ppgas

[QUOTE=ppgas;49967]1. Máy mở vít Delvo, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v (3 cái), 35w - 300k - chỉ còn 1 cây (Chưa nối dây trong hình-cây số 2 từ phải sang) - *250k*


3. Máy mài khuôn Leutor, (chỉ còn cây này) hàng Nhật, 100vAC, 65W. Đầu kẹp khoan, ngậm cán từ 0- 5.3mm.
Hàng ngon, máy đầm tay, mài giảm rung. Vỏ phíp dày nên không nóng tay luc mài. - *đã bán*

6. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi - 500K



7. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 500K




8. Máy soi nhôm, gỗ Makita 3701, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 550K 



9. Máy soi đa năng của Nhật Densan MBD-200, đầu kẹp max 3mm, nguyên zin, hàng Nhật bãi điện 100vAC, 300W - 500K*đã bán*




> 11. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 350k 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Khoan tay Makita, điều chỉnh được tốc độ (bấm nhẹ/mạnh) có 2 chế đọ chạy tới/lui. Chấu kẹp 10mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 360w - 550k 
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Máy soi gỗ (chuyên soi lố tròn đường kính max 300mm) Toshiba DRD-6A, đầu kẹp khoan max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật bãi zin, còn trong thùng, đủ phụ kiện. Điện 100vAC, 140W - 950K 
> ...


Tất cả giảm 10% cho những món còn lại trên đây.

----------


## phunglong_ts

15. Máy mài khuôn Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 400K
em đặt cái này nhé

----------


## ppgas

> 15. Máy mài khuôn Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 400K
> em đặt cái này nhé


Ok bác Phunglong_ts.
Giảm giá còn 360k. Đã gửi thông tinh tk vào inbox cho bác. Phí giao nhận 50k nhé bác. Cảm ơn.

----------


## Ninh Tran

mình lấy cây này



> 1. Máy mở vít Delvo, có chế độ chỉnh lực, hàng Nhật, điện 100v (3 cái), 35w - 300k - chỉ còn 1 cây (Chưa nối dây trong hình-cây số 2 từ phải sang) - 250k

----------


## ppgas

> mình lấy cây này


Giảm còn 225k. Đã gửi thông tinh tk vào inbox cho bác. Phí giao nhận 50k nhé bác. Cảm ơn.

----------


## Tiến Nam

Mục 8 ai đặt chưa vậy bác.

----------


## ppgas

> Mục 8 ai đặt chưa vậy bác.


Mục 8 vẫn còn bác ah. Giảm còn 500k.

----------


## Tiến Nam

> Mục 8 vẫn còn bác ah. Giảm còn 500k.


500k hả em đặt gạch mà giờ t7 không thanh toán được bác ạ.

----------


## ppgas

> 500k hả em đặt gạch mà giờ t7 không thanh toán được bác ạ.


Đã xác nhận qua inbox cho bác rồi nhé. Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

> 15. Máy mài khuôn Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 400K
> em đặt cái này nhé


Bác phunglong đặt cái này mà không thấy tín hiệu gì vậy?




> 500k hả em đặt gạch mà giờ t7 không thanh toán được bác ạ.


Bác Tiến Nam cũng không thông tin gì luôn?

----------


## phunglong_ts

Hi bác!Hôm trước có nhầm lẫn nhẹ nên em nhắn tin nhầm số. hi. khi nao bác rảnh có lịch đi ngang qua bx mien đông alo em để em chuyển tiền bác. xe Tây Sơn - bình định về trước 3h chiều ạ

----------


## mrcao86

> Tiếp...
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Máy mài đá, Hitachi KL-113, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W, có bàn gá như hình - 500K
> Đính kèm 9624
> Đính kèm 9625
> 
> 16. Máy cưa long Makita-4300V, chuyên trị gố, nhôm& sắt mỏng. hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 390W. còn khá mới. - 600K
> ...




2 món này có nặng không bác?

----------


## ppgas

> 2 món này có nặng không bác?


Mr Cao,

Hai cái đó khoảng 5-6kg.

----------

mrcao86

----------


## inhainha

Không có đk ghé nhà bác nên bác vui lòng làm cái clip test thử cái cưa lọng đi bác. Mình đang quan tâm nó.

----------


## ppgas

> Không có đk ghé nhà bác nên bác vui lòng làm cái clip test thử cái cưa lọng đi bác. Mình đang quan tâm nó.


Bác inhainha xem nhé:



Sợi day nó to khoẻ, dài khoảng 3m.

----------


## ppgas

*Cập nhật những món còn lại ngày 21/10 giảm tất cả 10%:*

6. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi - 500K
Đính kèm 11249
Đính kèm 11250

7. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 500K
Đính kèm 11252
Đính kèm 11253
Đính kèm 11254

11. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 350k 
Đính kèm 11260
Đính kèm 11261

13. Khoan tay Makita, điều chỉnh được tốc độ (bấm nhẹ/mạnh) có 2 chế đọ chạy tới/lui. Chấu kẹp 10mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 360w - 550k 
Đính kèm 11262
Đính kèm 11263

14. Máy soi gỗ (chuyên soi lố tròn đường kính max 300mm) Toshiba DRD-6A, đầu kẹp khoan max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật bãi zin, còn trong thùng, đủ phụ kiện. Điện 100vAC, 140W - 950K 
Đính kèm 11266
Đính kèm 11267
Đính kèm 11268

15. Máy mài khuôn Makita 306, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 240W, còn khá cứng, ít ồn - 400K
Đính kèm 11269
Đính kèm 11270

15. Máy mài đá, Hitachi KL-113, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W, có bàn gá như hình - 500K
Đính kèm 11271
Đính kèm 11272

16. Máy cưa lọng Makita-4300V, chuyên trị gố, nhôm& sắt mỏng. hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 390W. còn khá mới. - 600K
Đính kèm 11273
Đính kèm 11274
17. Còn cái khoan bàn đế đúc gang bé bé xinh xinh (nhưng khá nặng), chấu kẹp 6.5mm, kéo bằng động cơ chổi than 150W - 700k
Đính kèm 11275
Đính kèm 11276

Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
Cảm ơn,

----------


## phunglong_ts

Đã nhận được hàng. thanks bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

*Cập nhật những món còn lại ngày 29/10 giảm tất cả 10%:*

6. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi - 500K



7. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 500K




11. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 350k



13. Khoan tay Makita, điều chỉnh được tốc độ (bấm nhẹ/mạnh) có 2 chế đọ chạy tới/lui. Chấu kẹp 10mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 360w - 550k 



14. Máy soi gỗ (chuyên soi lố tròn đường kính max 300mm) Toshiba DRD-6A, đầu kẹp khoan max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật bãi zin, còn trong thùng, đủ phụ kiện. Điện 100vAC, 140W - 950K 



15. Máy mài đá, Hitachi KL-113, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W, có bàn gá như hình - 500K


16. Máy cưa lọng Makita-4300V, chuyên trị gố, nhôm& sắt mỏng. hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 390W. còn khá mới. - 600K



17. Còn cái khoan bàn đế đúc gang bé bé xinh xinh (nhưng khá nặng), chấu kẹp 6.5mm, kéo bằng động cơ chổi than 150W - 700k


Tất cả giá chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.

Trong giờ hành chính, có thể không tiện trả lời điện thoại được, các bác inbox hoặc sms qua số Đt dưới chữ ký nhé. 
Cảm ơn,

----------


## ppgas

Vừa lục thêm được 2 em này:
Khoan bê tông Hiachi, hàng Nhật bãi: 500k
Đính kèm 13119
Đính kèm 13120

Máy (đục) điêu khắc, Ryobi hàng Nhật bãi: 300k
Đính kèm 13121
Đính kèm 13123

Tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Vừa lục thêm được mấy em này:
1. Khoan bê tông Hiachi, hàng Nhật bãi: 500k




2. Máy (đục) điêu khắc, Ryobi hàng Nhật bãi: 300k




3. Thêm cái máy cưa lọng, "made in USA", điện 100vAC, 280W, chạy khá êm. 450k




Tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.
Cảm ơn,

----------


## ppgas

Tuần rồi em đi công tác nên có thể đã nhỡ cuộc gọi của một số anh em, chân thành cáo lỗi. Nay em về rồi, up cái mục này lên, các bác có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ lại nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## Ona

máy khoan còn không bạn ?

----------


## ppgas

> máy khoan còn không bạn ?


Bác hỏi khoan bê tông ở mục 1? Còn bác ah.

----------


## Ona

Khoan bàn còn không bạn

----------


## ppgas

> Khoan bàn còn không bạn


Bán rồi ah. Bác vui lòng xem cập nhật ở trang cuối ấy.

----------


## rakonheli.vn

cái máy mài khuôn còn không bác,bác ở đoạn nào thế?

----------


## ppgas

> cái máy mài khuôn còn không bác,bác ở đoạn nào thế?


Máy mài khuôn hết rồi bác.

----------


## trodjngung

Chúc bác đắt hàng

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cuối tuần:



> *Cập nhật những món còn lại ngày 29/10 giảm tất cả 10%:*
> 
> 6. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi - 500K
> Đính kèm 12998
> Đính kèm 12999
> 
> 7. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 500K
> Đính kèm 13000
> Đính kèm 13001
> ...

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cuối tuần:



> Vừa lục thêm được mấy em này:
> 1. Khoan bê tông Hiachi, hàng Nhật bãi: 500k
> 
> Đính kèm 13388
> Đính kèm 13389
> 
> 2. Máy (đục) điêu khắc, Ryobi hàng Nhật bãi: 300k
> 
> Đính kèm 13390
> ...

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật những món còn lại ngày 9/12 giảm tất cả 10%:[/B]

1. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi - 500K



2. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 500K



3. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 350k



4. Khoan tay Makita, điều chỉnh được tốc độ (bấm nhẹ/mạnh) có 2 chế đọ chạy tới/lui. Chấu kẹp 10mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 360w - 550k 



5. Máy soi gỗ (chuyên soi lố tròn đường kính max 300mm) Toshiba DRD-6A, đầu kẹp khoan max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật bãi zin, còn trong thùng, đủ phụ kiện. Điện 100vAC, 140W - 950K



6. Còn cái khoan bàn đế đúc gang bé bé xinh xinh (nhưng khá nặng), chấu kẹp 6.5mm, kéo bằng động cơ chổi than 150W - 700k


7. Khoan bê tông Hiachi, hàng Nhật bãi: 500k



8. Máy (đục) điêu khắc, Ryobi hàng Nhật bãi: 300k


9. Thêm cái máy cưa lọng, 2 dải tốc độ, "made in USA", điện 100vAC, 280W, chạy khá êm. 450k
Hi: 4000 vòng
Lo: 3000 vòng


Tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật những món còn lại ngày 23/12 giá đã giảm:[/B]

1. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi - 450K

2. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 450K

3. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 320k

4. Khoan tay Makita, điều chỉnh được tốc độ (bấm nhẹ/mạnh) có 2 chế đọ chạy tới/lui. Chấu kẹp 10mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 360w - 500k 

5. Máy soi gỗ (chuyên soi lố tròn đường kính max 300mm) Toshiba DRD-6A, đầu kẹp khoan max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật bãi zin, còn trong thùng, đủ phụ kiện. Điện 100vAC, 140W - 850k

6. Còn cái khoan bàn đế đúc gang bé bé xinh xinh (nhưng khá nặng), chấu kẹp 6.5mm, kéo bằng động cơ chổi than 150W - 600k

7. Khoan bê tông Hiachi, hàng Nhật bãi: 450k

8. Máy (đục) điêu khắc, Ryobi hàng Nhật bãi: 270k

9. Thêm cái máy cưa lọng, 2 dải tốc độ, "made in USA", điện 100vAC, 280W, chạy khá êm. 400k
Hi: 4000 vòng
Lo: 3000 vòng

Tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## viet tran

> Cập nhật những món còn lại ngày 23/12 giá đã giảm:[/B]
> 
> 1. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3703, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin đến, có bàn soi - 450K
> 
> 2. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 450K
> 
> 3. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 320k
> 
> 4. Khoan tay Makita, điều chỉnh được tốc độ (bấm nhẹ/mạnh) có 2 chế đọ chạy tới/lui. Chấu kẹp 10mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 360w - 500k 
> ...


May sôi gổ còn không bác mục 1 hoạc 2 đó bác

----------


## ppgas

> May sôi gổ còn không bác mục 1 hoạc 2 đó bác


Mục số 1 đã bán. Mục số 2 vẫn còn. Bác chọn mục số 2 đi nhé :Smile: . Cảm ơn.

----------


## viet tran

> Mục số 1 đã bán. Mục số 2 vẫn còn. Bác chọn mục số 2 đi nhé. Cảm ớn.


Bac có con vỏ nhôm không.em mới xem thấy con này vỏ nhựa bác àh

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật vài món còn sót lại:



> Cập nhật những món còn lại ngày 30/01 giá đã giảm 10%:[/B]
> 
> 2. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 420W, nguyên zin - 450k
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 300k
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## TigerHN

Minh lấy mục số 5 nhé, mình mới nhắn tin tới PPGAS đó  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Minh lấy mục số 5 nhé, mình mới nhắn tin tới PPGAS đó


Bác tiger tranh thủ chạy sang nhé. Thứ bảy này cả nhà đi ăn tết rồi. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật vài món còn sót lại ngày 18/02

1. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 500K



2. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 350k



3. Còn cái khoan bàn đế đúc gang bé bé xinh xinh (nhưng khá nặng), chấu kẹp 6.5mm, kéo bằng động cơ chổi than 150W - 700k


4. Khoan bê tông Hiachi, hàng Nhật bãi: 500k



Tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật vài món còn sót lại ngày 28/03

1. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 500K



2. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 350k



3. Khoan bê tông Hiachi, hàng Nhật bãi: 500k



4. Máy đục điêu khắc Ryobi, hàng Nhật bãi, tình trạng đã khá cứng, đã test chạy êm và thông số như hình, 400k





5. Bán bớt 1 trong 2 cái máy taro ren, maximum taro 10mm, đã test chạy ngon lành, thông số như hình, 650k





Còn vài món nữa nhưng còn nằm trong kẹt, chưa chụp hình.

Tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## Ona

> Cập nhật vài món còn sót lại ngày 28/03
> 
> 4. Máy đục điêu khắc Ryobi, hàng Nhật bãi, tình trạng đã khá cứng, đã test chạy êm và thông số như hình, 400k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Bán bớt 1 trong 2 cái máy taro ren, maximum taro 10mm, đã test chạy ngon lành, thông số như hình, 650k
> ...


gạch 2 món này nghe bác

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> gạch 2 món này nghe bác


Nhận gạch của bác Ona đến hết hôm nay nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## toanho

> Nhận gạch của bác Ona đến hết hôm nay nhé. Cảm ơn.



Bác để lại em bớt 1 con đi lấy 2 con trong khi em đang tìm. Bác ppgas nếu gạch bể thì lấy chọi lại cho em nhá. số của em 0918634083. hay 0973486744. Toàn


Em đã về đội của anh.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nguyễn Mạnh

Máy taro ren còn k bác?

----------


## ppgas

> Máy taro ren còn k bác?


Bán rồi bác. Cảm ơn.

----------


## Thai Khang

Khoan bê tông còn không bác?

----------


## ppgas

sai lỗi chính tả  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Khoan bê tông còn không bác?


Vẫn còn bác. Xin mời!

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật vài món còn sót lại ngày 10/04

1. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 500K
Đính kèm 14245
Đính kèm 14246

2. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 350k
Đính kèm 14247
Đính kèm 14248

3. Khoan bê tông Hiachi, hàng Nhật bãi: 500k
Đính kèm 14254
Đính kèm 14255

Vừa lục thêm được mấy em này:
4. Máy (đục) điêu khắc, Ryobi hàng Nhật bãi, đã thử chạy êm, ngon nhưng chưa nối dây: 300k

Đính kèm 13390
Đính kèm 13391

Còn vài món nữa nhưng còn nằm trong kẹt, chưa chụp hình.

Tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## jimmyli

4. Máy (đục) điêu khắc, Ryobi hàng Nhật bãi, đã thử chạy êm, ngon nhưng chưa nối dây: 300k

máy này là máy xoay tròn hay máy thọt thọt vậy anh?  :Cool:

----------


## ppgas

> 4. Máy (đục) điêu khắc, Ryobi hàng Nhật bãi, đã thử chạy êm, ngon nhưng chưa nối dây: 300k
> 
> máy này là máy xoay tròn hay máy thọt thọt vậy anh?


Là máy chọt chọt chứ không phải ngoáy ngoáy nhé Jim  :Smile:

----------


## phunglong_ts

cái có mâm cặp 3 chấu đó còn ko bác, chưa cho em chi tiết xem thử nhé

----------


## ppgas

> cái có mâm cặp 3 chấu đó còn ko bác, chưa cho em chi tiết xem thử nhé


Mâm cập đã bán rồi. Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật vài món còn sót lại ngày 10/04

1. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 500K
Đính kèm 14245
Đính kèm 14246

2. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 350k
Đính kèm 14247
Đính kèm 14248

3. Khoan bê tông Hiachi, hàng Nhật bãi: 500k
Đính kèm 14254
Đính kèm 14255

4. Máy (đục) điêu khắc, Ryobi hàng Nhật bãi, đã thử chạy êm, ngon nhưng chưa nối dây: (*xong*)

5. Còn 2 bộ mở vít này, tính để sưu tầm nhưng giờ chật nhà quá, bán luôn
Mở vít HIOS CLT-70 stc, có bộ đếm- 500k



Còn vài món nữa nhưng còn nằm trong kẹt, chưa chụp hình.

Tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## thehiena2

Em sắp vô HCM, nếu các bác free em sẽ ghé thăm các bác nhé.

----------


## ppgas

Còn cặp taro ren như này, giờ bán luôn, hàng đã test cẩn thận nhé, các bác chịu khó tìm cái khóa mở (chuck key).




Taro ren lớn nhất 10mm, thông số như hình:



Giá 650k, chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.

----------


## Mechanic

5. Còn 2 bộ mở vít này, tính để sưu tầm nhưng giờ chật nhà quá, bán luôn
Mở vít HIOS CLT-70 stc, có bộ đếm- 500k

Bộ này còn sử dụng tốt không anh ? Hoạt động tốt , mình lấy một bộ nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> 5. Còn 2 bộ mở vít này, tính để sưu tầm nhưng giờ chật nhà quá, bán luôn
> Mở vít HIOS CLT-70 stc, có bộ đếm- 500k
> 
> Bộ này còn sử dụng tốt không anh ? Hoạt động tốt , mình lấy một bộ nhé


Để mai em quay test, xem rồi bác quyết nhé :Smile:

----------


## josphamduy

Mình muốn mua máy taro ren Hitachi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Mình muốn mua máy taro ren Hitachi.


Bác vui lòng cho thông tin liên lạc. Cảm ơn.

----------


## josphamduy

Mình ở Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai. SĐT 01688432206.

----------


## Ninh Tran

> 5. Còn 2 bộ mở vít này, tính để sưu tầm nhưng giờ chật nhà quá, bán luôn
> Mở vít HIOS CLT-70 stc, có bộ đếm-


bộ này dùng đầu vít thông dụng hay đầu nào vậy bác. em đăng kí 1 bộ nha.

----------


## anhcos

Có vỡ gạch đá gì thì bác ppgas để lại cho mình 1 con taro nhé.

----------


## ppgas

> 5. Còn 2 bộ mở vít này, tính để sưu tầm nhưng giờ chật nhà quá, bán luôn
> Mở vít HIOS CLT-70 stc, có bộ đếm- 500k
> 
> Bộ này còn sử dụng tốt không anh ? Hoạt động tốt , mình lấy một bộ nhé


Mới test đây, bác xem nhé:



Cái này có chỉnh tốc độ 'speed'. Em chưa biết cách set bộ đếm. Không có dây nguồn (như dây máy tính PC) nhé bác.




> bộ này dùng đầu vít thông dụng hay đầu nào vậy bác. em đăng kí 1 bộ nha.


Cái này sử dụng đầu vít tròn, có cánh thông dụng bác ah.
Chỉ còn bộ này, nếu mechanic ok thì hết  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Có vỡ gạch đá gì thì bác ppgas để lại cho mình 1 con taro nhé.


Để bác một cái, bao giờ lấy?

----------


## anhcos

> Để bác một cái, bao giờ lấy?


Cuối tuần nhé bác, mình sẽ call trước.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cuối tuần nhé bác, mình sẽ call trước.


Ok, khuyến mãi 1 ly cafe đầu ngõ nếu bác sang nhà chơi.

----------

anhcos

----------


## ppgas

Có bác hỏi gom lúa cho dự án gì mà gom mãi thế, em show lên đây luôn:
H Frame kim loại nhẹ.


Gantry router 

Cái này chưa kiếm được mặt bích chuyển từ kr33 sang frame Alpha 66.

Mỗi máy khoảng 200kg.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, ông chán C-Frame rồi hả?  :Wink:

----------

ppgas

----------


## maxx.side

Ảnh ráp máy để ngắm chơi thôi chứ không dám chạy đâu, sợ chạy xong dọn nhà mệt nghỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Ủa, ông chán C-Frame rồi hả?


Lắp máy giải trí cụ gà ah. Nếu chán thì không lắp máy nữa  :Smile: .




> Ảnh ráp máy để ngắm chơi thôi chứ không dám chạy đâu, sợ chạy xong dọn nhà mệt nghỉ


Chú maxx qua nhà chơi mới thấy cái khó của sự giải trí  :Frown: 

Nhân đây nhờ ad thêm chữ [HCM] ở tiêu đề cho nó đúng tinh thần hội nhập nhé :Smile: . Cảm ơn.

----------

hung1706

----------


## Mechanic

Mình lấy một bộ nhé. Anh cho mình stk để chuyển tiền.

----------


## ppgas

> Mình lấy một bộ nhé. Anh cho mình stk để chuyển tiền.


Xác nhận bác. Cảm ơn.

Hai cái mở vít HIOS tạm xong.
Mấy cái taro đã có gạch. Cảm ơn các bác.

@admin, cảm ơn đã cập nhật tiêu đề.

----------


## anhxco

Bác làm gì nhiều máy vậy trời, giải tán cái khung H kia đi bác!!!

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác làm gì nhiều máy vậy trời, giải tán cái khung H kia đi bác!!!


Hôm trước ra bãi thấy cả chục máy nguyên con, em làm luôn 1 con và một bộ chân máy :Smile: . Cái bộ H đó 200kg, ship chết tiền :Smile:

----------


## omghoho

Tiếc nhỉ, bác mà ở HN là em qua hốt tất.

----------


## anhxco

> Hôm trước ra bãi thấy cả chục máy nguyên con, em làm luôn 1 con và một bộ chân máy. Cái bộ H đó 200kg, ship chết tiền


hi`hi`, nặng ghê bác, về cơ bản nếu cái giá bộ đó tốt thì bù qua bù lại tiền ship chắc cũng ngon  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## cty686

Bác còn  máy taro ren Hitachi bán cho mình 1 cái.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác còn  máy taro ren Hitachi bán cho mình 1 cái.


Còn 1 cái tính để dùng nhưng sáng này xài quá tay nên giờ bán luôn. Con này đời mới hơn, có chỉnh được vòng tua từ 60-330rpm. 
Mượn tạm hình trên mạng cho bác dễ hình dung: hitachi tapping machine UT8V

850k nhé bác. Chưa phí giao hàng.

----------


## Nam CNC

cũng đua đòi , con này điện bao nhiêu anh ba gác ??? em rất cân nhắc đó.... nhanh trả lời em đi.

----------


## ppgas

> cũng đua đòi , con này điện bao nhiêu anh ba gác ??? em rất cân nhắc đó.... nhanh trả lời em đi.


Hàng nhật nội địa, điện 100vAC, 285w. Nhanh cũng phải chờ bác cty686 trước.  :Smile:  xíu post cái ảnh thật.

----------


## cty686

Cho tk mai mình chuyển tiền.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cho tk mai mình chuyển tiền.


Cảm ơn bác.

@NamCNC: hẹn dịp khác vậy nhé.

----------


## baole

Bác chủ có còn máy đục yobi ko để e 1 cái

----------


## ppgas

> Bác chủ có còn máy đục yobi ko để e 1 cái


Oh xin lỗi chậm trả lời bác baole, chắc hết rồi bác ah.
Nhà còn đống đụng cụ cầm tay mà chưa lục ra nên không nhớ. Để hôm nào siêng năng lục lại xem sao

Vài món đã post lâu nay vẫn còn, cập nhật 12/5

1. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 500K
Đính kèm 14245
Đính kèm 14246

2. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 350k
Đính kèm 14247

3. Khoan bê tông Hiachi, hàng Nhật bãi: 500k
Đính kèm 14254
Đính kèm 14255

4. Máy soi gỗ, nhôm Bosch, hàng nhật bãi, điện 100Vac, 500W, 30k rpm, đầu kẹp dao 6.35, không có bàn soi. 
Đã test, chạy ngon lành. Bác nào cần em chụp hình rõ hơn.



Giá 650k

Tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.[/QUOTE]

----------


## cty686

Cụ cho cái taro cũ của mình đi bằng máy bay nhanh quá, về đến nhà nó bị say rùi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## baole

Bi của máy soi còn ngon ko bác, nếu ngon thì để em nhé con bosch ấy, bớt chút ít chế cái bàn soi nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bi của máy soi còn ngon ko bác, nếu ngon thì để em nhé con bosch ấy, bớt chút ít chế cái bàn soi nhé


Theo cảm nhận cá nhân khi nghe máy chạy và khi xoay tay thì bi bọng còn ngon lành bác ah. Ngon hơn Makita về độ đầm. Giá thì chốt rồi  :Smile: .

----------


## ppgas

> Cụ cho cái taro cũ của mình đi bằng máy bay nhanh quá, về đến nhà nó bị say rùi.


Vì hàng nhẹ nên đi máy bay không mắc hơn đường bộ bao nhiêu đâu. Chừng 2-30k là cùng :Smile:

----------


## baole

Cho em cai stk vietcombank  nhé, em lấy em  này

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Còn sót lại 1 cái máy taro ren, hơi trầy xướt tí, maximum taro 10mm, đã nối dây zin, test chạy ngon lành, thông số như hình, giá 600k.




Chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng nhé.

----------


## elenercom

Cụ làm tôi cảm thấy có trách nhiệm với em nó rồi đấy.
Gạch.
Cụ nhắn lại cho tôi số TK nhé.  Long 0975536370.
Thanks

----------


## ppgas

> Cụ làm tôi cảm thấy có trách nhiệm với em nó rồi đấy.
> Gạch.
> Cụ nhắn lại cho tôi số TK nhé.  Long 0975536370.
> Thanks


Hehe... Cảm ơn bác Long  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Giảm giá vài món còn sót lại ngày 21/06

1. Máy soi gỗ Makita 3705, chuyên soi lỗ/rãnh sát goc êke, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 380W, nguyên zin - 500K giảm còn 400k
Đính kèm 14245
Đính kèm 14246

2. Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w - 350k giảm còn 300k
Đính kèm 14247
Đính kèm 14248

3. Khoan bê tông Hiachi, hàng Nhật bãi: 500k giảm còn 350k
Đính kèm 14254
Đính kèm 14255

Gom 3 món 1 tr chẵn nhé.

Tất cả chưa bao gồm phí giao hàng.
Trong giờ hành chính, vui lòng nhắn tin sms hoặc pm inbox các bác nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## ppgas

> Bác cho em gạch con makita nhé, ko thấy bác nói đầu kẹp bao nhiêu? Có kẹp được mũi thông dụng luôn ko hay là phải dùng sơmi vậy bác?


Mũi kẹp nó là 6.35mm. Ở vn hay bán loại 6mm. Mấy anh em trên đây tư vấn là đệm sơ mi bằng vỏ lon bia. 
Em thì hay mua mũi ngoài bãi nên không gặp vấn đề này.

----------


## sieunhim

Bác ba gác có nhầm ko? Nếu máy soi gỗ nội địa e thấy hầu hết là kẹp mũi 6 mà ta. Ở mình đi mua mũi máy soi cầm tay toàn mũi 6.35, cái này bác nào mua thì đi mua thêm cái chén 6.35 là kẹp mũi thông dụng ok.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Bác ba gác có nhầm ko? Nếu máy soi gỗ nội địa e thấy hầu hết là kẹp mũi 6 mà ta. Ở mình đi mua mũi máy soi cầm tay toàn mũi 6.35, cái này bác nào mua thì đi mua thêm cái chén 6.35 là kẹp mũi thông dụng ok.


Bác sieunhim chỉ được cái nói đúng :Smile: . Sáng nay đem mấy mũi mua bãi ra đo lại thì chính xác là 6mm.

----------


## ppgas

Lâu lâu lôi lên kẻo mất shop  :Smile: 
1:- Máy mài đá, Hitachi KL-113, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W, đã test chạy mài ngon lành, có gá như hình:

Giá 400k

2:- Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC 250w


Giá 350k

3:- Còn 1 cái tính để dùng nhưng tháng này xài quá tay nên giờ bán luôn. Hitachi tapping machine UT8V.
Điện 100vAC, 285W. Con này đời mới hơn, có chỉnh được vòng tua từ 60-330rpm. 




Giá: *đã bán*.

4:- Máy phay Senko, 100V AC, 200W, ngậm dao 6mm, hàng Nhật - 



Giá: *đã bán*

5:- Khoan bàn Collins Tool Quality, Đã test chạy.
Điện 100vAC, 125W, 5 cấp tốc độ, đầu kẹp từ 1.5 - 13mm, máy Đài Loan sản xuất cho Nhật. 


Giá: *đã bán*

6:- Máy cưa nhôm, sắt mỏng Super Hand, ESH-80a:
Điện 100vAC, 170W, 4500rpm. Đã test chạy ngon.



Có thể ngậm lưỡi cưa dạng này:

Giá 500k.

Giá trên chưa gồm phí vận chuyển.

Cảm ơn,
_Còn tiếp..._

----------


## mylove299

tạm cho em gạch cái máy taro và cưa nhôm nhé chờ bác cái hình ợ

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> tạm cho em gạch cái máy taro và cưa nhôm nhé chờ bác cái hình ợ


Đã up lại hình, bác xem được thì xác nhận nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## CNC abc

Em tạm gạch máy phay senko, chờ hình.

----------


## huynhbacan

4:- Máy phay Senko, 100V AC, 200W, ngậm dao 6mm, hàng Nhật - 

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...#ixzz4fpXQkfwR


Em lấy cây này nhé.

----------


## ppgas

> Em tạm gạch máy phay senko, chờ hình.


Có hình rồi bác, ưu tiên bác trước.

@ bác huynhbacan chờ bác CNC abc xác nhận nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## Trucvt

> Đã up lại hình, bác xem được thì xác nhận nhé. Cảm ơn.



Em lót gạch máy taro nhé. Nếu còn nhắn em số tk nha.

Thanks,

Trucvt - 09123378oo

----------


## jeanvaljean

3:- Còn 1 cái tính để dùng nhưng tháng này xài quá tay nên giờ bán luôn. Hitachi tapping machine UT8V.
Điện 100vAC, 285W. Con này đời mới hơn, có chỉnh được vòng tua từ 60-330rpm. 
Đính kèm 37048
Đính kèm 37049
Đính kèm 37050

Giá: 650k

cái này nếu bể gạch thì em mai em qua hốt ...
0909040310 Tam

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em lót gạch máy taro nhé. Nếu còn nhắn em số tk nha.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Trucvt - 09123378oo


Bác mylove299 đã nhặt rồi bác. Cảm ơn.

_Tiếp theo..._
7:- máy mài cạnh Nitto Kohki, Mini Beveler -MB-03A, xuất sứ Nhật bản
Điện 100/110vAC, 430W. Đã test chạy ngon lành.




Giá 800k

8:- 2 cái máy mài mini, đã test chạy êm ru. (Viên gạch 600mm so so sánh nhé), 

- 1 con Earth Man GM-210, 2800-3400rpm, thông số và tình trạng như hình:

Giá 450k
- 1 con Relief MHG-075, 10.000rpm,  
 thông số và tình trạng như hình:


Giá: *đã bán*

9:- súng mở vít Delvo DLV8140, còn khá mới và nguyên zin như hình, có công tắt đảo chiều. Ngậm đầu mở cán lục giác 5mm. 
Điện100vAC, 35w. Đã test chạy ngon lành.



Giá: *đã bán*

Giá chưa gồm phí vận chuyển nhé.

Cảm ơn.

----------


## huutinh

8:- 2 cái máy mài mini, đã test chạy êm ru. (Viên gạch 600mm so so sánh nhé), 

- 1 con Earth Man GM-210, 2800-3400rpm, thông số và tình trạng như hình:

Giá 450k
- 1 con Relief MHG-075, 10.000rpm,  
 thông số và tình trạng như hình:


Giá 300k

Cảm ơn.[/QUOTE]
cho mình đặt con xanh nha bác chủ, cho minh thông tin tài khoản vào số 01663474841, cảm ơn nhiều!
Thanks!

----------


## Trucvt

> Bác mylove299 đã nhặt rồi bác. Cảm ơn.
> 
> _Tiếp theo..._
> 7:- máy đánh cạnh Nitto Kohki, Mini Beveler -MB-03A, xuất sứ Nhật bản
> Điện 100/110vAC, 430W. Đã test chạy ngon lành.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em gạch súng vít DLV 8140 nhé. Nhắn giúp tôi tk vào zalo hoặc điện thoại 0912337800
Thanks,
Trucvt

----------

katerman, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em gạch súng vít DLV 8140 nhé. Nhắn giúp tôi tk vào zalo hoặc điện thoại 0912337800
> Thanks,
> Trucvt


Ok, nhận gạch con mở vít Delvo. Nhắn zalo thông tin tk nhé.

----------


## Trucvt

> Ok, nhận gạch con mở vít Delvo. Nhắn zalo thông tin tk nhé.


Vâng. Chờ bác nhắn là em bắn tk luôn ạ.

Thanks,

Trực VT

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật mấy món còn lại.
1:- Máy mài đá, Hitachi KL-113, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W, đã test chạy mài ngon lành, có gá như hình:


Giá 400k

2:- Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W.

Giá 350k

6:- Máy cưa nhôm, sắt mỏng Super Hand, ESH-80a:
Điện 100vAC, 170W, 4500rpm. Đã test chạy ngon.



Có thể ngậm lưỡi cưa dạng này:

Giá *Đã bán*

7:- máy mài cạnh Nitto Kohki, Mini Beveler -MB-03A, xuất sứ Nhật bản
Điện 100/110vAC, 430W. Đã test chạy ngon lành.



Giá 800k

8:- 2 cái máy mài mini Earth Man GM-210, 2800-3400rpm, đã test chạy êm, thông số và tình trạng như hình:

Giá *Đã bán*

Giá chưa gồm phí vận chuyển nhé.

Cảm ơn,

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> 6:- Máy cưa nhôm, sắt mỏng Super Hand, ESH-80a:
> Điện 100vAC, 170W, 4500rpm. Đã test chạy ngon.


Em đặt bác con này. Mai em chuyển khoản.
Thanks,

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Em đặt bác con này. Mai em chuyển khoản.
> Thanks,


Đã nhắn tin cho bác. Vui lòng liên lạc lại sớm nhé. Trưa mai đi gửi hàng luôn một thể. Thks.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, chỉ còn vài món sau:

1:- Máy mài đá, Hitachi KL-113, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W, đã test chạy, mài ngon lành, có gá như hình:


 Giá 400k

 2:- Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W.
Name: attachment-9.jpg Views: 111 Size: 58.3 KB
 

Giá 350k

 7:- máy đánh cạnh Nitto Kohki, Mini Beveler -MB-03A, xuất sứ Nhật bản
 Điện 100/110vAC, 430W. Đã test chạy ngon lành.



Giá 800k

Giá chưa gồm phí vận chuyển nhé.

Cảm ơn,

----------


## ppgas

Rảnh rỗi, ngồi đăng lại



> Cập nhật, chỉ còn vài món sau:
> 
> 1:- Máy mài đá, Hitachi KL-113, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W, đã test chạy, mài ngon lành, có gá như hình:
> 
> 
>  Giá 400k
> 
>  2:- Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W.
> Name: attachment-9.jpg Views: 111 Size: 58.3 KB
> ...

----------


## ppgas

> Cập nhật, chỉ còn vài món sau:
> 
> 1:- Máy mài đá, Hitachi KL-113, xuất sứ Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W, đã test chạy, mài ngon lành, có gá như hình:
> 
> 
>  Giá 400k
> 
>  2:- Khoan tay National, vỏ nhôm, chấu kẹp max 6.5mm, hàng Nhật, điện 100vAC, 250W.
> Name: attachment-9.jpg Views: 111 Size: 58.3 KB
> ...


Cập nhật, 
Em khoan tay Hitachi còn ngon choét, mới xuống bãi là bị cắt dây ngay. Đã đấu lại và test ngon lành. Đầu kẹp ngậm được dao lớn đến 13mm. Thông số còn lại như hình.



Giá: tạm hoãn.

2 em khoan từ, đã test test cả đế từ và khoan ngon lành nhé.
Cái khoan ngậm được dao đén 10.5mm. Thông số như hình.



Giá: đã bán.

Giá chưa gồm phí vận chuyển.

----------


## TigerHN

> Cập nhật, 
> Em khoan tay Hitachi còn ngon choét, mới xuống bãi là bị cắt dây ngay. Đã đấu lại và test ngon lành. Đầu kẹp ngậm được dao lớn đến 13mm. Thông số còn lại như hình.
> 
> 
> 
> Giá 550k
> 
> 2 em khoan từ, đã test test cả đế từ và khoan ngon lành nhé.
> Cái khoan ngậm được dao đén 10.5mm. Thông số như hình.
> ...


Mình lấy cái khoan từ Hitachi nhé, cái khoan có dây dài đó. Mai mình sẽ ĐT thoại giờ khuya nên ngại gọi  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## mylove299

gạch cái khoan từ hitacho 380w nhé a.

----------


## mylove299

> Mình lấy cái khoan từ Hitachi nhé, cái khoan có dây dài đó. Mai mình sẽ ĐT thoại giờ khuya nên ngại gọi


trễ mất rùi  :Frown:

----------


## ppgas

> Mình lấy cái khoan từ Hitachi nhé, cái khoan có dây dài đó. Mai mình sẽ ĐT thoại giờ khuya nên ngại gọi


Ok bác, xác nhận.




> trễ mất rùi


Thì lấy con Toshiba đi bác. Cũng tương tự như nhau thôi  :Smile:

----------


## Himd

không biết còn k cứ đặt 1 cái

----------


## vndic

Chậm chân rồi

----------


## ppgas

Con khoan bàn hiệu Kira.
Chiều cao 700mm, nặng tầm 40kg, hình thức còn nguyên vẹn, không sức mẻ gì nhé.động cơ kéo Hitachi 150, hộp số pulley 3 cấp tốc độ. Hành trình dao 65mm, kẹp dao đến 6.5mm. Đã test, máy đầm, quay êm.







Giá: 2tr7 chưa gồm phí giao hàng.

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật cuối tuần, thêm con máy taro Hitachi tapping machine UT8V.
Điện 100vAC, 285W. Con này đời mới hơn, có chỉnh được vòng tua từ 60-330rpm. tình trạng như hình. Đã test chạy ngon lành nhé.  




Giá: *đã bán*

----------


## scara.arm

> Cập nhật cuối tuần, thêm con máy taro Hitachi tapping machine UT8V.
> Điện 100vAC, 285W. Con này đời mới hơn, có chỉnh được vòng tua từ 60-330rpm. tình trạng như hình. Đã test chạy ngon lành nhé.  
> 
> Đính kèm 39002
> Đính kèm 39005
> Đính kèm 39004
> Giá: *650k*


Gạch con này nhé bác, sáng mai mình chuyển tiền được không, bác có VCB thì pm số TK.

----------


## ppgas

> Gạch con này nhé bác, sáng mai mình chuyển tiền được không, bác có VCB thì pm số TK.


Nhận gạch bác. Dã NT so TK. Cảm ơn.

----------


## dobinh1961

> Nhận gạch bác. Dã NT so TK. Cảm ơn.


Cần khoá khoan gọi nhé
0943755199

----------


## tuanvandon

> Bác mylove299 đã nhặt rồi bác. Cảm ơn.
> 
> _Tiếp theo..._
> 7:- máy mài cạnh Nitto Kohki, Mini Beveler -MB-03A, xuất sứ Nhật bản
> Điện 100/110vAC, 430W. Đã test chạy ngon lành.
> Đính kèm 37079
> Đính kèm 37076
> Đính kèm 37077
> Đính kèm 37078
> ...


Bác cho em giá fix em này nhé: máy mài cạnh Nitto Kohki, Mini Beveler -MB-03A, xuất sứ Nhật bản

----------


## tuanvandon

> Bác mylove299 đã nhặt rồi bác. Cảm ơn.
> 
> _Tiếp theo..._
> 7:- máy mài cạnh Nitto Kohki, Mini Beveler -MB-03A, xuất sứ Nhật bản
> Điện 100/110vAC, 430W. Đã test chạy ngon lành.
> Đính kèm 37079
> Đính kèm 37076
> Đính kèm 37077
> Đính kèm 37078
> ...


BÁc cho em giá tốt máy mài cạnh nhé!
máy mài cạnh Nitto Kohki, Mini Beveler -MB-03A, xuất sứ Nhật bản
Điện 100/110vAC, 430W. Đã test chạy ngon lành.

----------


## ppgas

> BÁc cho em giá tốt máy mài cạnh nhé!
> máy mài cạnh Nitto Kohki, Mini Beveler -MB-03A, xuất sứ Nhật bản
> Điện 100/110vAC, 430W. Đã test chạy ngon lành.


Giảm giá đủ bù phí ship nhé  :Smile: .

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật nhanh con khoan bàn,



> Con khoan bàn hiệu Kira.
> Chiều cao 700mm, nặng tầm 40kg, hình thức còn nguyên vẹn, không sức mẻ gì nhé.động cơ kéo Hitachi 150, hộp số pulley 3 cấp tốc độ. Hành trình dao 65mm, kẹp dao đến 6.5mm. Đã test, máy đầm, quay êm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật.
- Con khoan bàn hiệu Kira.
Chiều cao 700mm, nặng tầm 40kg, hình thức còn nguyên vẹn, không sức mẻ gì nhé.động cơ kéo Hitachi 150, hộp số pulley 3 cấp tốc độ. Hành trình dao 65mm, kẹp dao đến 6.5mm. 






Giá: *đã bán*

- Máy mài cạnh Nitto Kohki, Mini Beveler -MB-03A, xuất sứ Nhật bản
Điện 100/110vAC, 430W. Đã test chạy ngon lành.





Giá 800k

- Máy (đục) điêu khắc, Ryobi hàng Nhật bãi


Giá *đã bán*

----------


## ppgas

- bộ khoan gá micro, kẹp mũi max 4mm. Hành trình tàm 30mm. 
Ngàm kẹp phôi bo khuyết để kẹp phôi tròn, kẹp được phôi cỡ viên bi. Cái này chắc tụi nhật làm để khoan lỗ hạt cườm đeo tay  :Smile: . 
Bộ đế bằng gang đúc khá nặng (tầm 5kg). Đco 100V, 70W, đã test


Giá *500k*.

- cái ê-tô hàng VN, mua chợ dân sinh 280k, kẹp được mấy phát, bỏ xó: *đã bán*

----------


## hlphuocson

Em lấy cái e tô 100k nhé anh. Em moi dien thoại. Anh cho em stk nhé.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cập nhật.
> - Con khoan bàn hiệu Kira.
> Chiều cao 700mm, nặng tầm 40kg, hình thức còn nguyên vẹn, không sức mẻ gì nhé.động cơ kéo Hitachi 150, hộp số pulley 3 cấp tốc độ. Hành trình dao 65mm, kẹp dao đến 6.5mm. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muốn giải quyết nhanh cái khoan bàn Kira, giảm giá còn 2tr2

----------


## ppgas

Có cái máy cưa bàn diy của Nhật mua bãi, để lâu không biết làm gì.
Mặt bàn 400x400mm. Đã sơn lại cho đẹp  :Smile: . Động cơ AC100V, 1 pha, 200w. Về đấu dây điện, gắn dao vào là cái cái để vọc rồi. Dây dai (cu-roa) vẫn còn nhé. Dọn dẹp bán luôn.



Giá *đã bán*

----------


## ppgas

Cập nhật, cái cưa bàn tìm không ra dây đai (curoa) nên giảm còn *500k*. *đã bán*

----------


## jeanvaljean

con motor 15.000 rpm bán luôn đi anh (^_^) ,em hóng hoài mà ko thấy anh đăng tin..

----------


## jeanvaljean

cây tarro máy xinh tươi nữa...bán luôn đi anh

----------


## hoahong102

gạch cái cưa mà ko biết nó bao nhiêu cân, ship ra hải dương hết <200k em múc

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> - bộ khoan gá micro, kẹp mũi max 4mm. Hành trình tàm 30mm. 
> Ngàm kẹp phôi bo khuyết để kẹp phôi tròn, kẹp được phôi cỡ viên bi. Cái này chắc tụi nhật làm để khoan lỗ hạt cườm đeo tay . 
> Bộ đế bằng gang đúc khá nặng (tầm 5kg). Đco 100V, 70W, đã test
> 
> 
> Giá *500k*.
> 
> - cái ê-tô hàng VN, mua chợ dân sinh 280k, kẹp được mấy phát, bỏ xó: *100k*.


Cái này kẹp dũa chìa khóa là số 1. Thích nhất cái giá nó rẻ .
Cái giống vậy dùng 20 năm hàn 2 lần.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> gạch cái cưa mà ko biết nó bao nhiêu cân, ship ra hải dương hết <200k em múc


Dưới 200k là bác thanh toán hen, còn trên 200k bao nhiêu em chịu  :Smile: 
Ra đến nhà bác tầm 150k thôi.
650k bao ship.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## ppgas

> cây tarro máy xinh tươi nữa...bán luôn đi anh


Toàn mấy món để xài  :Smile:

----------


## hoahong102

cho minh hủy gạch cái cưa, nhường cho anh em khác

----------


## huanpt

Bác gas, bữa hỏi cái cưa, sao nói bán rồi?? Giở thấy ở đây. Để đó tui qua lấy.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> cho minh hủy gạch cái cưa, nhường cho anh em khác


Ok bác.

Cưa bàn đã bán.

----------


## ppgas

> Cập nhật.
> - Con khoan bàn hiệu Kira.
> Chiều cao 700mm, nặng tầm 40kg, hình thức còn nguyên vẹn, không sức mẻ gì nhé.động cơ kéo Hitachi 150, hộp số pulley 3 cấp tốc độ. Hành trình dao 65mm, kẹp dao đến 6.5mm. 
> 
> Đính kèm 40286
> Đính kèm 40287
> Đính kèm 40288
> Đính kèm 40289
> Đính kèm 40290
> ...


Máy đục điêu khắc đã bán.

----------


## ppgas

> Cập nhật.
> - Con khoan bàn hiệu Kira.
> Chiều cao 700mm, nặng tầm 40kg, hình thức còn nguyên vẹn, không sức mẻ gì nhé.động cơ kéo Hitachi 150, hộp số pulley 3 cấp tốc độ. Hành trình dao 65mm, kẹp dao đến 6.5mm. 
> 
> Đính kèm 40286
> Đính kèm 40287
> Đính kèm 40288
> Đính kèm 40289
> Đính kèm 40290
> ...


Update thêm vài thứ dư ra:
Cái cân bàn điện tử max 8kg, dùng diện adaptor 9V. Mua của chú Vodat, bán lại:

Mượn lại cái ảnh của chú Đạt:

400k (tạm có gạch)
Cái bể rửa cao tần của phuongmd, bán luôn:



500k (có gạch)
Anh em ủng hộ nhé.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## buithonamk42

Cái cân nếu không ai lấy bán cho em nhé, có gì alo em

----------


## ppgas

> Cái cân nếu không ai lấy bán cho em nhé, có gì alo em


Có người gạch rồi nhé. Có thay đổi thì đến bác nhé. Thanks.

----------


## Selecao

Các bác tranh thủ đặt gạch ạ

----------


## Selecao

Termino hàng xịn nhật bản chống nhiễu, 150k 1 em ạ

----------


## Selecao



----------


## Selecao

bộ trượt còn đẹp, hàng gắn sẵn motor, chĩnh xác đến từng chi tiết
Giá 2,2tr

----------


## hoangmanh

Em lấy cái driver rkd514l-a nhé bác chủ
Bác cho thêm thông tin liên lạc

----------

Selecao

----------


## Selecao

> Em lấy cái driver rkd514l-a nhé bác chủ
> Bác cho thêm thông tin liên lạc


em có 2 con nhé bác, em xin lỗi vì hồi nãy thông tin bác là 3 con, nhưng em có con này tới 5 con bác có cần thì hốt

----------


## ppgas

Còn vài món dọn kho sáng nay

1. Bộ gá khoan:
Đồ mua mới, vẫn còn hộp. Mua về tính gá mấy cái khoan tay mà nó yếu quá nên chưa sử dụng. Anh em nào mua về gá khoan nhẹ nhẹ, mỏng thì ok. Mua mới 450k, *đã bán*



2. Khoan tay mua bãi nhật, còn khá mới, nguyên zin, dây nhợ đầy đủ. 


Bân 300k

3. Máy mài Hitachi, hàng bãi nhật, đã test chạy ngon lành. Dây nhợ đầy đủ, còn viên đá zin



Bán 250k gạch

Cặp sạc hàng bãi nhật, đã test lên nguồn, dây nhợ có sẵn:


Cái của Bosch:

Bán 150k

Cái của Hitachi

Giá 150k

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Chậu rửa siêu âm còn không anh

----------


## tuandd1

> Còn vài món dọn kho sáng nay
> 
> 1. Bộ gá khoan:
> Đồ mua mới, vẫn còn hộp. Mua về tính gá mấy cái khoan tay mà nó yếu quá nên chưa sử dụng. Anh em nào mua về gá khoan nhẹ nhẹ, mỏng thì ok. Mua mới 450k, *bán lại 250k*
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Khoan tay mua bãi nhật, còn khá mới, nguyên zin, dây nhợ đầy đủ. 
> 
> ...


E lấy con máy mài nha a trai.

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

E lay cai mai mài va cái khoan nhe ppgas

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> E lay cai mai mài va cái khoan nhe ppgas


dạ thành thật xin lỗi ppgas cho e huy gạch cai khoan nhé,vi e xem lai  thi cai vong tua no cao  2300v  nên em dùng k dc,e tim cái 500 vòng tua ạ.e nhường lại cho người khác ạ

----------

ppgas

----------


## kzam

Hàng ngon!!

----------

katum573

----------


## ppgas

> Hàng ngon!!


Vừa bán xong bác  :Smile: 
Cảm ơn

----------

kzam

----------


## ppgas

> Chậu rửa siêu âm còn không anh


Đã bán òi nhé

----------


## ppgas

Còn vài món dọn kho sáng nay

1. Bộ gá khoan: *đã bán*

2. Khoan tay mua bãi nhật, còn khá mới, nguyên zin, dây nhợ còn nguyên:


Bân 300k

3. Máy mài Hitachi, hàng bãi nhật, đã test chạy ngon lành. Dây nhợ đầy đủ, còn viên đá zin
*Đã bán*

4. Cặp sạc pin hàng bãi nhật, đã test lên nguồn, dây nhợ có sẵn:

Cái Bosch

Bán 150k

Cái của makita
*Đã bán*

5. Hộp sắt 3 ngăn đựng đồ nghề để bàn. Ham hố mua 1 cặp, về chỉ sử dụng 1 cái, dư 1 cái  :Smile: 
Muốn đẹp thì phủ lên một lớp sơn là đẹp ngay


Bán 150k nhận gạch

----------

